# (IR) IR Interlude, between Turns 3 and 4



## Edena_of_Neith

Here is a place for everyone to discuss what happened in Turn 3, and what is going to happen in Turn 4, and anything else IR, while I ready for Turn 4.  

  Cheers to all of you.
  You all are making the IR great!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

Cheers to you too Edena 
You are the heart of the IR! 

-----
Maudlin, I think we should discuss the loot from the Vecna-Kas duel, the issue is unclear.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Melkor it seems you missed the part that last turn we severred ALL our ties with EVERYONE, that means our allies as well. We were NEUTRAL in any conflict and until we are attacked or when we attack ourselfs this will be broken.


Edena, question: Can you put up a mythal over 1000 square miles and whithin the territory have a city with a different mythal or a overlapsing one inside of it?
Can this be done too?:
Spelljammers will be immune to any non magical attacks and elemental attacks and their speed will be greatly increased along with their maneuvrebility.
Our GREAT city which houses all of our troops and people will be shielded and strenthened as much as possible with 10th level magic (walls buildings ect.)

And how many races can you alter at the same time? (physical abilities)
And does there leave room to give the whole race a innate ability up to second level?

Need to know how much you can do with 10th level magic at the same time and how much of the same things you can do at the same time, as alter multiple races/factions and you can alter more ot them at the same time since you aren't altering the climate or flora/fauna....

need to get a summary of this stuff since the rules are a bit unclear about them... And if you can let us know we can start planning what to do with our new sweet sweet toy called 10th level magics


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon will cast true resurrection on:
Kalden, prince of swords
Queen Yolande


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Cheers to the Forsaken One and Melkor!*

Thanks for giving me a chance to strut my stuff on the battlefield, guys.  I'm terribly sorry Sauros escaped, but I'll nail him yet.

As for Vaegroth?  Well, we'll have a rematch soon enough.


----------



## Maudlin

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Maudlin, I think we should discuss the loot from the Vecna-Kas duel, the issue is unclear. *



I think when Edena said Dark Brotherhood before, he meant Dark Union. 

Where I'm concerned, you got Kas, his sword and all of Vecna's gear, save the staff. 

As an added bonus, Acererak makes a gift to the Dark Union: A dahling little artistic statuette of the God-Emperor made out of polished kender-skulls.


----------



## Serpenteye

Oh, that's great. Then Kas doesn't have to crippled for long.
A lovely gift, dear ally. I hear kender body sculpture is becoming quite fashonable in the abyss. We have a few craftsmen ourselves, but sadly the baathezu show little talent for the creative arts.


----------



## William Ronald

Well, that was exciting.  I regret needing sleep.

I think either the Bloody Waste or the Red Waste is an appropriate name for what was ruined.

I have an idea on how to handle the threat this area is producing.

I am surprised Vecna and his legions fell.  Of course, I think everyone opposing them pulled out all the stops.

Archcleric Hazen will try to cure any wounded allied NPCs and try to resurrect dead allies.  Especially Yolande and Melf.  (Alyx was on vacation this turn.)

So what do you think is the biggest surprise or best tactic of the turn.   I will withhold from making any comments, except to say we have some very inventive people here.   And that the Holy Rain tactic was far more devastating than even I imagined.

Kaboom -- Congratulations on the promotion!  I was going to heal your character if Hazen didn't.

To everyone who fought against Vecna and the Shade:  Thanks!  Sometimes you have to hang tough.

Anabstercorian and the Forsaken One:  A magnificent battle.  I see this rivalry as adding a lot to the thread.

Mr. Draco and Serpenteye:  Sorry about the arm of Kas.  However, using the arm of Vecna may have unintended side effects. Cybernetics is the best way to go.  Plus a little magic could have skin over it, making it look perfectly natura.  (See the Terminator movies for an example of this.

Edena:  Thanks for the efforts.  Your hard work has made this a blast.


----------



## The Forsaken One

kaboom, u can't resurrect them since they have been killed by Vecna with 10th level magic as stated in the rules 


Serpent has the best quote of turn 3 with that arm of vecna 

2nd turn was forrester with that kender quote

1st was Black Omega I thought with the "mountains, the mother of all weapon proficiencies"

They all rock ^^


----------



## dagger

Forrester will have 10th level magic on turn 4 so he can.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Shade might have bodies of fallen alliance NPC`s, especially Queen Yolande. We might give them back for a prize, raise or torment for eternity, I love choices.


----------



## Serpenteye

---William Ronald wrote:
So what do you think is the biggest surprise or best tactic of the turn. I will withhold from making any comments, except to say we have some very inventive people here. And that the Holy Rain tactic was far more devastating than even I imagined. 
---

That seems to be the norm everytime the dwarven mountains are used. Flinty Hills, The Bloody Waste, I wonder what deadly antics those dwarves will come up with next.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Serpenteye

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> Serpent has the best quote of turn 3 with that arm of vecna
> 
> 2nd turn was forrester with that kender quote
> 
> 1st was Black Omega I thought with the "mountains, the mother of all weapon proficiencies"
> 
> They all rock ^^ *




Thank you most graciously Forsaken One but actually the kender quote was me as well (at least if we're talking about the same quote, and I think we do). 

edit: The concubine thingie.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena I need answers to my first post in this thread as soon as I can... as soon as you give us the answers to that we can start planning with 10th level magic and strats.


The kender kissing concubine thingie


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

This was the tactic.  The planars, constructs, and summoned creatures were the heart of the front line.  The idea is to save countries.  We can always get more summoned and created help.

We will honor the memories of the fallen.

You will also have to rule on  who has the bodies. However, the Shade were overrun in a few places.

Take a few days of rest if you  need it.

Good choice of quotes, everyone.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay since we crushed Celene and its capitol, I assume we have Queen Yolande.

Shade send a Sending to all their enemies.

In this Sending a great black temple is seen, covered with sculptures of torment and suffering. Then the sanctuary, where there is a giant monument of a Dark Knight on a Throne of Shadow, Shadowking himself. Here Darkness seems to be a living, malicious force of hatred and despair, and Shadows seem to be living. Place is liluminated with lanterns, so you can see an altar under the statue, and 7 elven children are lying tied to it, wearing ceremonial elven clothes of aristocrats. Their expressions are of complete, utter terror. In front of them surrounded by acolytes, stands a charismatic Shade human with black hair and short beard, his robes made of Shadowstuff, of moving Shadows taking new and new terryfing shapes. Next to him stands Queen Yolande, hands tighted behind her back, face completely pale. Shade speaks with a cruel smile:

-Greetings. I am High Prince Rivalen Tanthul of Netherese, Shadowlord and Archpriest of The Shade. You will have an unique chance to see our religious ceremony. These little elven bastards are all of royal blood, including son and daughter of Queen Yolande. We will honour our quests, they will be sacrificed to Lord Melkor. Then he speaks some words of icy hatred in unknown language, then once again in common:

-Hear me Lord Melkor The Mighty!Hear me Shadowking, hear me Lord of Darkness, you who rule upon the Void! Hear me and take this offering!

Then, suddenly, eyes of the giant monument are filled with purest Darkness possible and clouds of it descend down upon the altar. You suddenly feel a Shadow descending upon your heart, and promises of oblivion. Then Darkness reaches elven children ,and starts consuming them. They scream, and these are terrible, almost unhuman screams of absolute despair, pain and lack of any hope! Then their bodies grew darker and darker, and they merge with unholy Darkness. And Dark Clouds return to the eyes of monument, and vanish. Rivalen laughs, vision ends!


----------



## Serpenteye

*Lord Melkor*

While I admire your enthusiasm and dedication I strongly advise you to take the path of peace. The path of survival is surely the path of visdom. Do not fall into the same madness as Vecna.


----------



## Kalanyr

Deep below Oerth, Kalanyr seeming almost a different being chuckles and dances through the streets, he stops and begans working a 10th level spell upon himself one to finalize the change he is undergoing and to make himself stronger. A golden globe of light forms around him and he sits within feeling the power flow through his vains and the change taking place inside and around him. 

Edena- If Forrester did not achieve 10th level magic, I will use 10th level magic to ressurect Kalden & regrow Kas's arm.

-Edena. If Kalanyr used 10th level magic to enhance his personal PL how much would it rise, also can I use 10th level magic to change Kal's race?


----------



## Uvenelei

I'd think that giving Vecna's arm to Kas would be a horribly bad idea:

"Sir, we've attached the new arm. Sir? Sir! Why are you puncing yourself in the groin like that?! Oh, oops."


----------



## The Forsaken One

KALANYR NO NOT WHAT I THINK, NOT A FAIRY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH      
THAT's SICK DUDE!!


----------



## Serpenteye

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> *I'd think that giving Vecna's arm to Kas would be a horribly bad idea:
> 
> "Sir, we've attached the new arm. Sir? Sir! Why are you puncing yourself in the groin like that?! Oh, oops."  *




LOL!  

I nominate that as the best quote of the interlude.


----------



## William Ronald

I see two new spells: Vecna's Grasping hand and Vecna's Kastrating Hand.  (Pun intended)

Seriously, Serpenteye and Mr. Draco: I would STRONGLY urge you not to graft Vecna's body parts into either of your PCs.  It is too dangerous and parts of his essence may well be in there. Cybernetics is a lot safer.

LordMelkor:  Alyx should be back from vacation soon.  However, if you want to play hardball, I think my allies will remember every last drop of blood.  Your major ally is gone.  

You should know that the good guys can be pretty ruthless.  The Nazis and other Axis powers underestimated the Allies in WWII, viewing them as soft.  Their leadership was slain or imprisoned (for the most part.) Their countries became ruins, as well as their conquered lands.  Do not be too cocky.


----------



## Kalanyr

Forsaken-  Not a fairy.


----------



## The Forsaken One

THANK GOD!!!!! KALA!!!
Thought this Siobhian thing was going to your CE head ^^


----------



## Maudlin

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Thank you most graciously Forsaken One but actually the kender quote was me as well (at least if we're talking about the same quote, and I think we do).  *



And the mountain thing was me.. oh well, 1 out of 3 ain't bad. Oh wait yes it is


----------



## Kalanyr

You might like what it is a lot less than a fairy.
Yes it does have something to do with Siobhan.
And indeed it has gone to my overly-chaotic head.  Just wait and see. Same as everybody else.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

> LordMelkor: Alyx should be back from vacation soon. However, if you want to play hardball, I think my allies will remember every last drop of blood. Your major ally is gone.




You HYPOCRITE! Wasn`t  it you that spoke of peace with us being impossible?!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Forrester, we need to have a heart to heart.*

Forrester, I desire to have a meeting with you.  Alone, and unarmed.  I believe we both need to work out our grudge with each other if the chaos currently raging on Oerth is ever going to work itself out.  Is this acceptable to you?

Oh, and *Edena?*  Put those two levels in to Mindbender, if it's not too much trouble for you.  Don't forget to add those ten levels of Divine Agent you gave me earlier, or however many levels I earned in that.


----------



## Forrester

Now, now, let's all calm down and remember who the real enemy is here. 

Yes, it's Zelda. Turn 4, ZELDA IS GOING DOWN!

I kid, I kid. 

C'mon, people. Can't we all just get along? I don't see why we should prolong the war . . . Vecna is gone, after all. 

There should be some redistribution of property, some tending of the Bloody Waste, and then we can settle in and start behaving like grown-ups. 


Lord Forrester


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Many may wonder what the Hellmaster was doing all this time, they shall soon see:

Within the deepest chambers of Riftcrag, underneath the valleys themselves, the nightmarish creature known as Hellmaster Phibrizzo waited, watching...But this was not all.  The land of Toril interested him very much, a place well-known to his people, in there the Hellmaster saw a glimpse of truth, of raw, chaotic power.  In there, through a glass window Phibrizzo saw him, Xvim.

Stepping into the glass portal, the Hellmaster entered a dark room, around him they stood there.  Great beasts, they're eyes glowing green and their fur magnificant, there they were, beasts of Xvim.

Barks, howls, and more, all animal noises, they weren't just seperate sounds anymore though, each one complimented each other, each one formed the words of their master.

*"Who dares disturb my lair"*  The voice of Iyachtu Xvim boomed across the chambers.

"I am Hellmaster Phibrizzo, one of the slaad race, your humble servant."

*"Why have you come here?"*  The voice continued resounding, the animals around the death slaad parted, and he saw more beasts, beholders, dragons, all.  All with the same glowing, putrid green eyes...

"I am not here of your world, but I have seen your influence here, you rapidly grow in this time, this place with such speed.  I wish to bring your influence to where I am now, I wish you to follow the footsteps of the Shade, and choose me as your servant in Oerth."

*"Why should I not just crush you and let my animals eat you, consume your soul, and leave you shattered before my feet for simply violating the sanctity of my layer."*

"Because I am no ordinary slaad, I am a death slaad, no, I am more than that!  All who are touched by your power are the strongest of their species, I am already one of the strongest of my species-your power would be tremendous.  Besides, look at your kin here!  The goddess known as Mystra has already come, the god of shadows has come, Vecna has been slain!  You were on this world for a short time but grew to power quickly, when you start in this world and gain influence, you shall be even stronger and more mightier than before!  I already have control of many lands, and hundreds of thousands will worship you already, we produce monsters in the deep reaches of Heisenbaudos, we are allied with the Quaggoths and other creatures of the Burned Fells."

*"What do you want in return, one of chaos."*

"I wish to be your chosen, a beast of Xvim."  A smile breaks on Hellmaster's face.

(Xvim will be the main god of worship in all areas I control, I am attempting to gain the Beast of Xvim template and possibly be the Chosen of Xvim.)


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Forrester, we need to have a heart to heart.*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Forrester, I desire to have a meeting with you.  Alone, and unarmed.  I believe we both need to work out our grudge with each other if the chaos currently raging on Oerth is ever going to work itself out.  Is this acceptable to you? *




Unarmed? Are you going to leave your brain behind?

Do not insult my intelligence by pretending that the chaos currently raging on Oerth bothers you. 

I'm working on something . . . important at the moment. But yes, I would be amenable to a meeting in the very near future. (It should work in as being at the end of the Interlude, or at the very very beginning of Turn 4. I won't insult your intelligence by explaining more.) 

I will let you know. 

Forrester


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester are you honest? You won`t attack us now?

Sollir, Bane not Xvim.

Edena, have you seen my last email?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I know Lord Melkor, but Monsters of Faerun was written after the FRCS I think (Beast of Xvim template there) and it still has Xvim listed, besides I want that template and if I have to bring Xvim on this new plane I will (or i'll worship Bane if he can offer the same power).  Besides, its a bit hard to find the perfect deity for your nation heh, Xvim seems to fit.  But its Edena's decision anyways and he said it was alright in an email but we'll see.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester, how can I trust your peaceful offers if FOR 40 YEARS United Commonwealth is hunting down our brethren on Toril, using a weak excuse that we practice sacrifices of sentient beings!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

The halving rule that applied to Forrester is hereby nullified.

  When Forrester brings PL from Realmspace into Greyspace, Toril to Oerth, he brings his full PL, and his PL does not halve.

  This is the direct result of Forrester obtaining 10th level magic.

  - - -

  Forrester may still not employ 11th level magic on Oerth or in Greyspace, until he researches it's secrets, using the PL of his forces on Oerth.

  - - -

  Forrester may still not bring his superscience to Oerth or Greyspace.
  Forrester is limited, in what technology he can use, by his score in the Technological Arms Race, and the corresponding chart in the Rules Post concerning what his score means.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Lists Post for Turn 4*

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena, some comments*

Hmm. The Dark Union must have suffered severe losses this round (even though we were not involved in much fighting). I had calculated our gains as quite a lot more. 
We had 174 points (excluding the armsraces) at the start of turn 3, we invested 150 points to advance 50 years and gain 5*35= 175 points. 174+175=349 (without armsraces). According to your numbers we would have lost 58 points during turn 3. That is quite a lot considering all the fighting we did was beat down a small rebellion in Rel Astra. Is this really what you had in mind?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Template*

Just mailed my template and I think Kalanyr and festy will mail theirs as soon as they get out of school.

Also our plans of 10th level magic will be with those. I spend some time on it and I mailed my proposals to them


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Template sent*

And Forrester, I got your e-mail.  I'll be able to arrange a heart to heart chat soon.  Any specific spot most convenient for you, Forrester?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Forrester

Anabastercorian . . . you're invited to my place, if you're not too afraid. It's just a few hundred miles southwest of where you usually hang out. 

It's also the safest place on Oerth. 

I pledge that no harm will come to you while you're there. At least, not this time . 

Forrester

(OOC -- I got your email. H'm. Doesn't really resolve our problem, does it?)


----------



## Alyx

*I'm back*

Friend's and foes, your favourite red elf is back on the field of battle.  I'll be regaining my feet for a short time (Celene, lost?  Now that is an unfortunate deed.  I will not take such an affront lightly), but within momments I will be ready to once again raise my standard.

Nice to be back .



____

They'll break our bones and rend our flesh,
To spill our blood, to fill the fields,
To sate the thirst of angry men.


----------



## Forrester

OOC questions . . . 

Noticed that Mr. Dragon and Serpenteye have the exact same PL 
total -- I guess that this is because they have co-ownership over the Dark Union? 

Those can't be separate totals -- I am highly skeptical that the Dark Union alone has a PL of 600+. 

Finally, I'd like to raise the question of whether there should be a "roof" for Industrialization, or a time after which it levels off. The two biggest non-UC nations have a combined PL higher than that of the Eternal Empire on Toril, and the top three/four have a combined PL higher than the total of the UC on Toril. 

And that's pretty much Toril -- the EE and the UC. Oerth isn't THAT much bigger, I don't think. 

Just wondering whether 1PL on Toril = 1PL on Oerth. 

Not that this should change any of the PL I have on Oerth currently, or whatnot. Not arguing that I should be able to bring more troops in than I would normally. Just saying that because those on Toril have been Industrializing a lot longer than those on Oerth, our effective PL should be a lot higher than 1000. 

(Maybe the solution would be to level off the effect of Industrialization. +50% PLs every month are a bit of a stretch.)


----------



## Forrester

*Re: The Lists Post for Turn 4*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS
> . . .
> Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (DEAD) PL 0 *




I thought this amusing enough to call to everyone's attention .


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Serpenteye

Thanks Edena. Don't worry people, Forrester or Kaboom could still kick my ass.

--
William Ronalds, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## kaboom

Forrester, check you-know-where please.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Forrester

KABOOM -- Noted. Will soon. After Buffy .

EVERYONE ELSE. 

I'd like to point out that I have a 500PL force with an offensive value of '6'. Auto-kill. 

You have smaller forces with Defensive values of '1'. Maybe you can hike those up to '2' or '3' if you're defending at home. 

Or maybe you can't, given the fact that I can see through all of your traps with 10th level magic and teleport my troops wherever I want. 

It would be fair to say that if you're not a buddy of mine, you are probably wondering whether we can have peace until you manage to get your claws on 10th level magic. 

And that's a very very good question. 

And I have an answer. 

If you help me research 11th level magic (that is, put at least 20% of your PL into research, or 20PL, whichever is greater), I would have very very little reason to attack you in a fit of pique. 

You'll make it up in Industrialization, I'm sure. 

On the other hand, if you don't . . . well, enough said about _that_. 

Not that I want to be threatening. I'm just giving people an idea about how they can become a Good Neighbor. 


Lord Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

ANSWER TO FORRESTER'S COMMENT AND COMPLAINT CONCERNING RISING PLS

  The United Commonwealth of Toril does not have - I repeat does not have - a PL of 1,000.
  It never did.

  Long before the first preparation thread for this IR, I determined that the United Commonwealth of Toril had a PL of 10,000.
  Hope Island has 5,000.
  The Eternal Empire also has 5,000.
  The Scro Star League has 3,000.

  However, for the sake of game balance, I limited the United Commonwealth of Toril to 1,000.

  This was, of course, to prevent every player in the IR from walking out of the IR the moment they found out that the United Commonwealth had 10,000 PL to their 30 to 50 PL.

  Even with the limit of 1,000, it was necessary to halve that again, in order to prevent the IR from collapsing.

  - - -

  Now, with PLs skyrocketing, I have unfettered Forrester, and he may bring the entire 1,000 PL to bear on the situation.

  The remaining 9,000 PL is not available because the World Forum of the United Commonwealth is so severely divided on the Oerthian Issue that they refuse to authorize sending any more force into Greyspace.
  In other words, Forrester is being hampered by red tape.

  - - -

  If the Oerthian's combined PL increases to several thousand points AND they gain 11th level magic, then the World Forum of the United Commonwealth will become alarmed at the situation, and release the entire 10,000 PL for Forrester's use.
  However, not yet.
  That is the problem with democracy, and the blessing of democracy also.  
  Everything must be handled in committee.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ruling:

  We have a second Chosen of a Torilian God on the world of Oerth.

  The Hellmaster (Sollir's PC) becomes a Chosen of Xvim.  
  The Hellmaster's PL increases to 6.

  This, of course, greatly infuriates Bane, but there is nothing he can do about it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

OOC goodies: Euhh guys..... shouldn't we go after forrester by now...? He's already threatening.. and you know how he will grow.... 
Shouldn't we claim Oerth for ourselves?

OOC crap: T______________________T






hahahaha let me just join in this chosen one madness. I contact Mystra (hahaha yeah mystra), and ask her for her favors. I can teach her about the shadow weave and let her learn about it and learn to counter it. Should be VERY ATTACKTIVE for him. I will allow studies on how the shadow essence and adepts PrC effect the body and mind. I will give her a little push in how to learn to comprehend her enemies greatest weapon, the shadow weave.

Any interest Mystra ?

Edena what u have to say ?        (This is madness sharky, madness!!! )

Hahahahahahahaha this is jsut crazy, mad insane hahahahahaah I can just imagin this hahahaahahahahahahahaah working along with a drow and a vampiric kobold mwahahahahahahaahahahahahaaaha ow please let me this is just to insane for words.

(Bane's a retard!!!!!!!!!!)

edit: needed more hahahaha, ok faults corrected :/


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULINGS:

  Kalanyr said:

  If Kalanyr used 10th level magic to enhance his personal PL how much would it rise? 
  Also can I use 10th level magic to change Kal's race?

  ((Answer:  He could raise his own PL by 1, from 5 to 6.
  He could change his race at will, to anything he wanted.
  He could employ a powerful version of Shapechange, able to assume the form of any being short of a God, DemiGod, singular dragon or demon type, etc, and gain ALL of the powers and abilities of that creature in addition to his own.  This includes innate magical abilities and magic resistance.
  He can permanently alter his race.  He can permanently alter his gender.  He can permanently acquire a new mindset - say, an elven mindset, so he could learn things that only an elf could learn, or to a dragon's mindset, so he could learn draconic spells that only dragons can normally use.))

  ((Answer:  With 10th level magic, all of Kalanyr's followers gain a + 2 to their attack, and a + 2 to their defense, since they are using 10th level magic to fight and protect themselves.
  In addition to that, Kalanyr may designate 50 PL of troops per Turn who are considered magically enhanced (Kalanyr may choose what kind of enhancement this is) that further increases their attack bonus by + 1, and their defense bonus by + 1.
  These 10 PL in troops are, in effect, magically enhanced superfighters and supermages, akin to Forrester's genetically enhanced armies.))

  - - -

  Forsaken One, Mystra is female.
  And she is offended that you wish to be her Chosen, but do not even know her gender.

  Request denied!  

  No more Chosen today, folks.  
  I'm sure there will be enough Chosen soon enough.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena... I am not asking much...

I would like to level up Sanctus Punitor to Level 11 Paladin/11 Ranger...

This would not change my PL (yet...) but it would show that I am at least advancing. So If its alright I am level 22 instead of 20...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULING:

  Everyone who's characters were involved in the great battle on Turn 3, and whose characters survived the great battle:

  They all gain 2 levels.


----------



## The Forsaken One

ahaha ok edena it was just to mad for words anyway, was just looking for the most crazy chosen/god thing ever hehe.

Argh no real goals anymore, forester going postal with claims and threatening (while he says he issn't ... yeah right!) and he just wants to consolidate himself with 11th magic to which we've got to go help him! NOOOOOOOTTTTT!!!!!!!
We are NOT stupid 


Edena can Kalanyr chance me into some weird hybrid if I allowed him to? Can get creative over that ^^


----------



## The Forsaken One

Btw Edena, is mytra interested in my offer about the shadow weave? That could stand as a offer on it's own.


----------



## Rhialto

Ahem...

The captured Black Brotherhood agents are not only ready, but willing to talk.

In fact, they rather insist they be allowed to...


----------



## Creamsteak

That strange chunk of "unclaimed" land just north of my borders...

Can I claim it? It would make my borders look a little better, and currently I am informed that it is just some nameless chunck of land to my north.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS CONCERNING 10TH LEVEL MAGIC*

This article will answer questions about what you can and cannot do with 10th level magic.

  It answers posts from above, and also all posts from BELOW this post.
  It answers all e-mails sent to me.
  I want everyone to see the answers to these important questions.

  - - -


  Looks like I'm getting 10th level magic -- in fact, I think I'm at about 58 pts right now. I hedged my bets, just in case.

  ANSWER:  Starting at 50 PL in the Magical Arms Race, you are considered to be going
for 11th level magic.
  From now on, you lose 4 PL for every 10 PL you spend on the Magical Arms Race
(anyone helping you, suffers the same fate.)  When you reach 200 PL in the
Magical Arms Race, you will be able to freely use 11th level magic.
  I halved your number over 50 to represent the greater amount of effort
required to go onward beyond 50.

  - - -

  If you have any more details about how 10th level magic works, or what we can do with it, I'm sure we'd be greatly appreciative. For instance:

  ANSWER:  I do indeed.  Go to the WOTC site, and download Netheril, Empire of Magic.
  And, download Cormanthor, Empire of Elves.
  Both are free downloads.
  Look at the 10th level spells in both, and study the Mythal in Cormanthor.
This will give you an appreciation of the magnitude of 10th level magic.

  - - -

	1) If our force is split apart into two pieces, can both forces teleport at will? I'm guessing that it's pretty much the case, given you could do the following:

   ANSWER:  With 10th level magic, any part of your force (every 1 PL) can go anywhere, anytime, as it pleases, without any limits at all.
  With 10th level magic, any part of your force (every 1 PL) can hide in an Extraplanar Space.  Only an attack with 10th level magic will breach this defense, and allow your force in hiding to be attacked (or, for that matter, to even be detected.)

  - - -

  How powerful is my scrying?

  ANSWER:  You can now scry anyone and everyone, and everything, in the IR.  Period.
  You know the exact location of all PCs and NPCs, wherever they are, no matter how hard they try to hide from you or what they do to stop your scrying.
  Nothing can hide from you.
  The strength and location of all forces on the board are always known to you.

  EXCEPTION:  Those Powers who specifically have 10th level magic (NOT their allies!) are shielded from your scrying.
  Their armies are shielded from your scrying.
  If an army of their allies attempts to hide within the shielding of the army with 10th level magic, you will still see them (but you will not see the army shielded by 10th level magic.)

  - - -

  Can I immediately know who is my enemy, and who is my friend?

  ANSWER:  Yes.  You may mind-read any individual and discern their feelings ... they cannot protect themselves from this mind scanning.
  Anabstercorian and Acererak, and all Demipowers, are an exception to the rule ... they are strong enough to resist 10th level magic.

  - - -

  And who plans on betraying me?

  Yes.  
  Of course, they must inform ME they are betraying you, for me to pass that information on to you.
  If they refuse to tell me their plans, I cannot tell you their plans, but I CAN rule their plans fail against you because of your 10th level magic.

  - - -

  If I'm about to invade some place, can I use my scrying to determine where and what all the traps are, so that I can better avoid them (i.e., making it so that the bad guys get a lower or nonexistent defensive bonus)? 
  This is on top of the offensive bonus received for having 10th level magic, of course.

  ANSWER:  Yes, you can do that.
  Normal defensive works and barriers will not protect the individuals using them from you.  Traps and tricks are useless against you.
  Powerful spells of 6th level and higher will still prove effective against you, if the defender uses them creatively.

  - - -

  Can I give my offensive/defensive 10th level magic bonus to only my troops, or troops in any given army?

  ANSWER:  Your entire army is assumed to have 10th level magic.  However, you may not share it with any other Power, including your own allies.

  - - -

  Can I use 10th level magic to make it daytime -- NOON daytime, no clouds all the time, for one month?, all across Oerth? Or at least across a certain person's land . . . heh heh heh.

  ANSWER:  No.  That would require 11th level magic.  You could light up a single  country the size of Furyondy for a Turn, however.  Multiple 9th level spells could slowly darken your light.  10th level magic would darken it quickly.

  - - -

	How resistant to other magics/persons are we? Is there any danger that Abasquidscorian can pull some sort of Super Duper Empowered Wish-Channeled
> Mind Domination on me, even though I'm protected with 10th level magic?

  ANSWER:  No.  Anabstercorian's tricks will not work against you.  The next time he jumps into a battle in which you are involved, he is in for a rude surprise.
  He may get away, but he will be badly damaged.
  The same applies to anyone trying to pull the stunt of leaping into the battle, killing a few people (or a few hundred) and leaping back out.
  They will find themselves with much more than they bargained for.

  - - -

  This is related to the question of how 10th level magic increases our personal PL level.

  ANSWER:  You may increase the PL of your PC and NPCs by 1 PL with 10th level magic, permanently.
  This is immediate, but you must state you are doing so.

  - - -

  Now that I have 10th level magic, can I travel to Realmspace?

  ANSWER:  Yes, but you must face first the Angels, and after that the Border Guard.
  I would recommend you wait until you have 11th level magic before attempting this.
  You may jump to any other Crystal Sphere, or any Plane, or Sigil, as you please.
  All your armies may do likewise (although if you transport an army to Sigil, the Lady of Pain will soon kick it back out.)


  I plan to finish off a certain someone this turn.

  ANSWER:  Directly attacking and killing an enemy PC is now allowed with 10th level magic.
  Attacks on NPCs are subject to my arbitration.
  After losing one player in this IR, and nearly losing another, over this matter, I have disallowed such attempts.

  - - -

  I want to know how everyone else is allocating their PL.
  I want to know, before I begin allocating my PL.
  Can I do that with 10th level magic?

  ANSWER:  You cannot know everyone else's PL allocation before you allocate your PL, with 10th level magic.  10th level magic doesn't grant that level of omniscience.
  However, once all the Powers have allocated PL, your Power CAN know IC how they allocated their PL, before you begin your actions in the Turn.
  A WARNING to all Powers without 10th level magic - take note of this.  For if you deploy no PL to troops, an enemy with 10th level magic is going to know about it.

  - - -

  Can I increase the rate at which I can industrialize or advance my civilization, through 10th level magic?

  ANSWER:  No.  You must still spend PL on the Industrial Arms Race and Advancing your Civilization as normal.  You are still limited to gaining 4 PL in the Technological Arms Race each Turn.

  - - -

  What are the things listed in the Rules for 10th level magic?

  ANSWER (from the Rules Post):

 - IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC - 


  Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace, during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.) 
  Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or being immersed in acid or lava. 
  Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness. 
  Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn. 
  You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime ballistae and catapults. 
  You can build ships that will fly. 
  You can build ships that can submerge like submarines. 
  You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small artillery. 
  You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes. 
  You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the surface. 
  You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to other Planes of existence. 
  Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies) can freely use these Gates. 
  You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide, or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you please. 
  Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. 
  You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20 mph. 
  You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to anything less than large artillery or very great monsters. 
  You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn. 
  You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn. 
  You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.)
  Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter, making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small lake, drying up a small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes. 

  You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a four thousand square mile area of your land, where reality can be drastically altered. 

  A Mythal could allow: 

  Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it. 
  Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it. 
  The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area. 
  Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10 stated races.) 
  Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less, while they remain in the Mythal. 

  You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish. 
  You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less (one ability per Turn.) 
  Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you make an attack. 
  Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you are attacked. 
  You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you. 
  You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times. (Amulets of Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.) 

  You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.) 
  You choose the kind of attack: volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless  death, or anything else that pleases you. 
  If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack. 
  If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell in an e-mail.) 
  Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack: take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very high price for using those Wishes to stop you. 
  This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa. 
  Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated; the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced. 
  Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of the area attacked.

  - - -

  Edena, question: Can you put up a mythal over 4000 square miles and whithin the territory have a city with a different mythal or a overlapping one inside of it? 

  ((ANSWER:  I request you download Cormanthor:  Empire of Elves, from the Internet.  It can be downloaded from the WOTC site for free.
  It gives extensive details on Mythals, which you should understand.
  You should do this, and take the time to appreciate the magnitude of what you are getting yourself into here.
  This is not paltry, petty magic such as a Wish, Temporal Stasis, Time Stop, or other such weak spells.
  This is 10TH LEVEL magic.

  To answer your actual question:  A Mythal may be created over an area of 4000 square miles, and may extend upward by 1 to 10 miles, and downward by 1 to 10 miles.
  Another Mythal cannot be placed inside the first Mythal.
  Two Mythals cannot overlap.
  Two Mythals can stand side by side if they do not touch.
  Once a Mythal is established, it cannot be torn down by any spell of 9th level or lower, no matter how many times that spell is cast or how cleverly the caster tries (this includes multiple Wishes.)
  A Mythal cannot be downed by an enemy 10th level spell, unless the enemy has a large force of mages present to besiege the Mythal in question, and they spend the entire Turn bombarding it with 10th level magic designed specifically to destroy it.
  Creating a Mythal costs 1 PL, lost from your Power, permanently.
  It is a long, exhausting, and extremely (extremely is an extreme understatement) expensive spell to cast.

  Within a Mythal, reality is altered fundamentally.
  I URGE Kalanyr, Forsaken One, and Festy Dog to download Cormanthor:  Empire of Elves, and to read on the properties of the Mythal, which covers a whole chapter therein.))

  - - -

  Spelljammers will be immune to any non magical attacks and elemental attacks and their speed will be greatly increased along with their maneuverability?

  ((ANSWER:  With 10th level magic, you can create Greater Helms and Lesser Helms, permanently.  This cannot be done with lesser spells at all.
  These Helms are the piloting devices of spelljamming ships.
  Thus, with 10th level magic, you may convert your entire fleet of vessels into spelljammers, or create new spelljammers as fast as you could build ships.
  If you already have spelljammers, they can outfly, outrun, and outmaneuver other spelljamming ships to the point where no battle will take place:  it will be a complete massacre of one side against the other side.
  It would be like the Starship Enterprise from Star Trek, The Next Generation taking on the Enterprise from the Star Trek shows of the 1960s, with the same results.
  Or, for those of you who understand Star Fleet Battles, it would be like very advanced X-ships taking on ships build prior to the General War, with the appropriate results.
  Spelljammers don't necessarily become automatically immune to all attacks - they simply become much faster, much better armed, and much better protected.))

  - - -

  Our GREAT city which houses all of our troops and people will be shielded and strenthened as much as possible with 10th level magic (walls buildings ect.)

  ((ANSWER:  With 10th level magic, you may deploy force fields around your city that will halt all incoming blasts (short of a nuclear attack), all incoming magical attacks, all attempts to teleport into the area, and all attempts to scry into the area.
  This applies to the psionic equivalents as well.
  All physical entry into the city can be blocked as well.
  Entry is possible only by an enemy also armed with 10th level magic, who storms his way through the defenses, or by a VERY POWERFUL and VERY LARGE army with great numbers of 9th level spells to bring to bear.
  An army with nuclear weapons can successfully assail a city protected by 10th level magic.))

  - - -

   And how many races can you alter at the same time? (physical abilities) 
   And does there leave room to give the whole race a innate ability up to second level? 

  ((ANSWER:  One empire's worth, per Turn (about 50 PL worth of beings.)
  You may divide that 50 PL up into as many different races as you like, dividing the PL appropriately.
  Those altered may be fundamentally altered in physical form, mental characteristics, alignment, intelligence, and they do not have to agree to the change.
  Innate magical powers can be bequeathed to the entire population in question, of up to 5th level.))

  - - -

  Need to know how much you can do with 10th level magic at the same time and how much of the same things you can do at the same time, as alter multiple races/factions and you can alter more ot them at the same time since you aren't altering the climate or flora/fauna.... 

  ((ANSWER:  You may do as many things with 10th level magic at once as I allow ... which is to say, a lot.
  You may announce the creation of a Mythal, the alteration of an entire race, the alteration of the native geography of your home country, the alteration of your home country's climate, the alteration of your home country's flora and fauna, the construction of a 10th level spelljamming fleet, a 10th level offensive against any number of enemies, 10th level defensive measures against any number of enemies, your 10th level Catastrophe (1 per Turn), and many other 10th level endeavors all at once, and they will all happen in one Turn.

  - - -

  And if you can let us know we can start planning what to do with our new sweet sweet toy called 10th level magics 

  ((ANSWER:  You tell me.  Use your imagination.  With 10th level magic, your imagination is the limit.
  You still cannot do some of the game-breaking things that 11th level magic could accomplish, but still the sky is the limit.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

That unclaimed chunk of land is, Creamsteak, the Troll Fens.
  You are welcome to it.  It has a PL of 2.

  - - -

  Mystra has no interest in the Shadow Weave, no claim on it, and no power over it.
  The Shadow Weave's devotees follow Shar, Goddess of the Night, co-creator of Toril and effective co-mother of Mystra.

  - - -

  I would suggest to all of you that you be VERY careful about casually giving PL to someone so they can obtain 11th level magic.
  You must understand just how POWERFUL 11th level magic is.

  With 11th level magic, you can build a defensive force field that will stop a direct hit from a thermonuclear bomb.
  Only weapons like antimatter bombs and guns, and other weapons of superscience, will have any hope of penetrating the defense.

  With 11th level magic, you will remake the topography of the Flanaess - literally - into something unrecognizable.
  You could tear down the Hellfurnaces, Crystalmists, and Barrier Peaks, and put valleys in their place.
  You could make a freshwater sea where the Sea of Dust is now.
  You could turn the climate of the entire Flanaess into that of Antarctica, or into that of the Sahara Desert (only hotter), or both.

  Furthermore, once someone gains 11th level magic, all bets are off.
  The Angels and the Border Guard of Toril won't be able to stop you from attacking Realmspace.
  This means the World Forum of the United Commonwealth of Toril will panic, and release to Forrester the whole of the 10,000 PL of the UC to his care.
  What do you think will happen then?


----------



## Darkness

*Re: Re: The Lists Post for Turn 4*



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> _Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith_
> *
> THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS
> . . .
> Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (DEAD) PL 0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I thought this amusing enough to call to everyone's attention . *
Click to expand...


----------



## Serpenteye

--------
Furthermore, once someone gains 11th level magic, all bets are off. 
The Angels and the Border Guard of Toril won't be able to stop you from attacking Realmspace. 
This means the World Forum of the United Commonwealth of Toril will panic, and release to Forrester the whole of the 10,000 PL of the UC to his care. 
What do you think will happen then?
--------

Well, I guess we won't have to worry about that if Forrester gains 11th level magics, will we?


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *That unclaimed chunk of land is, Creamsteak, the Troll Fens.
> You are welcome to it.  It has a PL of 2.
> *




Thank you for clearing that up.

I claim the Troll Fens.


----------



## Forrester

Edena -- you have really, really, really, really important mail.


----------



## Black Omega

]







> "Sir, we've attached the new arm. Sir? Sir! Why are you puncing yourself in the groin like that?! Oh, oops."






			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I nominate that as the best quote of the interlude. *



Agreed!  There could be so much comic fun from using Vecna's arm.


----------



## kaboom

Forrester, get to you-know-where please. I can't do my template until you give me an anser.


----------



## Forrester

No hurry getting templates in -- we probably aren't going to start the next turn until next week, or this weekend, right, Edena? 

Let's talk. 

For one, I want to hear what some of the Neutrals/Baddies think of my 11th level magic "offer". Their answer (and I WILL know whether they are complying -- hello, 10th level magic!) will determine how many of my troops need be mobilized for war. 

Lord Forrester


----------



## zouron

I wonder as a pure sideshow viewer if this revolution isn't more a magical revolution rather then a industrial?
sure in the two first industrilization ruled, but here it is all about 10th level and 11th level magic, since no nuke or similar can stand against such stuff anyway, why research it?

heh I vote this becomes the (MR) threads Magical Revolution  somehow much more fitting. Ohh you can't do this because theya re using 10th level magic, nah you can't do anythign sneaky they are using 10th level magic, nah we don't need to be accepting of races all races can be changed at will with 10th level magic, etc.

ohh well just my way of saying I miss the days were we talked about exchanging guns and tech and research, not talking about how fast we regained 10th level magic. (4 months or so? fast really fast.)

ohh well I shut up now 

mad necromancer signing out.


----------



## Forrester

Zouron -- well, the first IR wasn't just about magic . . . it was more about technomancy. Combination of magic and technology. 

And then there was the Avatar that ended all magic. 

And then there were those Wrath of the Justs. 

And then there were the kidnapped Phaerimm and the (mostly magical) research to blot out the sun. 

So when you think about it, the first two IRs had a helluva lot of magic in them as well . 

And Edena said that 10th level magic doesn't protect against nukes . . . food for thought. 


Forrester


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I'm Glad We Had This Talk*

Sitting together in a small cafe on the street, Forrester and Anabstercorian finish up their discussion.

"So, you'll accept my offer, Anabstercorian?"
<< Of course.  It is the only sensible route to take. >>
"Then you'll be sending us your tribute?"
<< That or the *Dictum*, yes. >>
"Good.  Then it's settled."
<< You should be honored, Forrester.  No more than five creatures in the whole history of the polyverse have been declared honorary Illithid by Ilsensine. >>
Forrester laughs.  "Well, I guess I'm just that special."

And Anabstercorian flits away in to the sky.


----------



## kaboom

just mailed my template


----------



## Forrester

*Hmmmm.*

Unfortunately, "Forrester" the real-life schmoe isn't quite as intelligent as "Forrester" the brave leader of the UC forces. 

I've been wandering around the WoTC site, and can't find the following ANYWHERE:

Netheril, Empire of Magic. 
Cormanthor, Empire of Elves. 

(Free downloads, theoretically)

Anyone have a link yet?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hrm, I found them both, let me look for a link.

edit-
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/dx20020121x

In the middle of the page, under, 'Other Realms Classics', you may need Gozilla.


----------



## Forrester

Just a helpful reminder to all that the UC WILL know what you are researching this turn. 

And if you do not choose to help us reach 11th level magic (we're SOOO far away!) . . . well, let's just leave it at that for now, shall we? 

Remember . . . there's nothing like being a Good Neighbor. 


Lord Forrester


----------



## kaboom

*A sending to all heads of powers*

I will not give forester help in learning 11th level magic, and you should not pay tribute to him.
11th level magic is, in my opinion too powerful for anyone, least of all one who is not even of our world!
I ask you, are we Oerthians, or merely the lapdogs of Toril?


----------



## Forrester

Lapdogs! Lapdogs!

Oh, wait . . . 

What I meant to say is that those who aided me in the past, and those who fought at my side, will not be asked to make this sacrifice. They have given enough, and I am grateful for it. 

Those, on the other hand, that have done neither of these things, are automatically suspect . . . 

And I am merely pointing out something that they can do so that they are NOT suspect. 


Lord Forrester


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester: We of the Dark Union will not be threatened by you, however powerful you truly are.  We recognize your strength, and it is much greater than ours.  We respect your faction as leaders towards peace.  We will not cave in to your threats.  We wish peace.  We will not make any move militarily against you.  If you wish to attack us, you will be seen as the aggressor, then we shall see whether your allies will back you.  So, allow us peace, and we will not attack you.  We will not offer you tithes to dissuade your wrath.  Choose your actions carefully Forrester, and decide how history will remember you: as a proud leader, seeking peace above all else, or as an aggressor, extorting tithes from those weaker than you.  See this message not as a threat, but as a warning against your present course of actions.


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *You might like what it is a lot less than a fairy.
> Yes it does have something to do with Siobhan.
> And indeed it has gone to my overly-chaotic head.  Just wait and see. Same as everybody else. *



Uh-oh..even I'm worried now.


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Choose your actions carefully Forrester, and decide how history will remember you: as a proud leader, seeking peace above all else, or as an aggressor, extorting tithes from those weaker than you. *




Um . . . yeah. 

If there's anything I'm going to remembered for, it's not being a leader who sought "peace above all else." 

Or are you not familiar with my history? 

Kas, you owe no tribute. 

But the Dark Union does. They owe tribute to the forces that erased Vecna's millions from the face of Oerth. They owe tribute to the millions of dead soldiers that gave their lives -- and in some cases, their souls -- to see Vecna's undeath ended. 

And so, they have been given a choice. And they know the consequences of choosing poorly. 

Lord Forrester
Peacemaker


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena it seems that while calculating power level of Shade you have forgotten about pl 5 worth of armies we got from Dark Union in exchange for County of Urnst, and all these slaves we got from conquests. By the way shouldn`t Celene lose more than 1\5th of its pl and do we have Queen Yolande?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester since you ignored my last two posts directed to you, I assume you are not interested in speaking with Shade, very well.


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Forrester, how can I trust your peaceful offers if FOR 40 YEARS United Commonwealth is hunting down our brethren on Toril, using a weak excuse that we practice sacrifices of sentient beings! *




I would be less likely to attack you if you were generous enough to donate a significant portion of your PL towards scientific advancement of my cause, or the cause of our allies. 

I could use some 11th level magic help, for instance. 

KABOOM could use some 10th level magic help, as could Dagger, the Gnomes, Creamsteak, and others. 

I'll let you decide what would be fair, given the fact that you were rooting for our deaths while we were on the battlefield. 

Fighting your forces, oh ally-of-Vecna.  

Lord Forrester


----------



## Maudlin

Um... I don't begrudge Forrester anything less than utter domination of all known universes, of course, but is there a point left?

The original IR 'setting' was the Wanderer railing against the Toril invasion. All factions in the world combined were made only slightly more powerful than the Toril faction, if it arrived in its entirety.

That has now happened.
With his huge PL, he was destined to get 10th level magic first, and now he has.
He was not opposed by the world, but has squarely chosen the side of good.
You cannot scheme against him.
You cannot fight his troops.
You can't use magic against him.
I tried and failed to at least stop him doubling his PL in reinforcements.

His deck was stacked with a whole lot of aces (I think he'll admit as much), but that was on the premise that he would be seen as an invader on a level with Vecna, I thought. 

I know if he picks me as a target, and why wouldn't he, I'll be annihilated next round. Right now, if every single other nation fought him together, they would lose. 

So he's won, right?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

We will rather let The Void consume us, Forrester, than give you part of our power. But it will be you that will come there, sooner or later. 

Edena, Shade start to evacuate their forces from Shadow Throne to the part part of Oerth`s Shadow Plane coexistent with Dark Union`s territory.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr, now a Solar (radiant with Holy Light and standing a full 32 feet in height) , sends a message to all leaders across Oerth exept Forrester. The knowledge of this vision and the vision itself is protected by 10th level magic against Forrester's scrying.

"I advise all against aiding Forrester in his race for 11th level magic, we of Oerth are not his lackeys! We shall not do his work and suffer for him! It is a Torrillian affair and they have already interfered  much in our business, sending a force of incredible power to our poor planet. Here to intimidate and rule us. I will not stand for this and I hope no others shall! Forrester will soon become like Vecna if his meglomania is not halted. I would prefer to see this realisation come of his own accord. If that fails, peacefully and if even that fails I will fight him with everything I possess! "

When this vision reaches Turrosh Mak, Kalden is ressurected as a sign of our friendship.

When this vision reaches Kas, his arm is restored.

And in the most whimsical use of 10th level magic ever:
Siobhan's dwelling is flooded with as many jewels and valuable things as I can create.(Care is taken that none within are injured)

If I can I also ressurect Melf & the Queen of Celene I will do so.

This one is sent to Forrester
"I have thrown of the chains of Darkness the blackness of evil. I will NOT become your lackey Forrester nor will my allies, I WILL NOT take new chains instead of old. I am free now and I will die to maintain it. Be wary outsider know that we of Oerth do not consider ourselves your lackeys. Cease the threats or you may find you have bitten of far more than you can chew! I make no threats, no demands. Beware Forrester lest you become Vecna the Second! "

Edit- I have to agree with Melkor and Maudlin this is ridiculous myself and my allies spent 3 turns and 100 PL on 10th level magic giving up everything for it and then this super-powered Torillian grabs it in 1 Turn. We may as well call these threads Forrester's overwhelming victory.


----------



## Maudlin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *I advise all against aiding Forrester in his race for 11th level magic*




I advise them to not bother, he can do it himself in 2 turns, using just 50% of his forces


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, so you have chosen the light? Noooooooo!


----------



## Uvenelei

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, so you have chosen the light? Noooooooo! *




[Nelson Muntz] Ha ha! [/Nelson Muntz]


----------



## Kalanyr

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [Nelson Muntz] Ha ha! [/Nelson Muntz]
> 
> *




Melkor:
What he said. 

Sorry, I don't feel like being killed off by Mr I'm-so-overpowered-I'll-threaten-half-a-planet. Still don't. I had other reasons but that one was Number 5 on my list.


----------



## William Ronald

*Welcome to the Light*

Serpenteye:  Still considering your letter and talking with allies.

Archcleric Hazen sends a message to Lord Kalanyr:

"Welcome to the Light, Kalanyr.  Truly you have shown that the brave and loving heart can rise above any darkness. I am humbled in the knowledge of your enlightenment.  May you be a source of light for all those who grapple with darkness in their souls."

"I know that you are concerned about Lord Forrester. I will talk with him myself. I believe he should be given a chance to explain himself. I have no desire to have Oerth be a colony of any world. We must ultimately work out our own destiny and our own salvation."

"I have devoted my life to my people, my land, my world and my god Rao.  I ask that you let me serve as a mediator between you and Forrester. I misjudged some of your intentions in the past.  Were I a wiser man, I would have given you and your allies evidence of what I learned.  Perhaps bloodshed would have been avoided."

"Perhaps Forrester mispoke.  Talk with  him in private. I know that you love Oerth as I do.  If you or your people need my aid, you shall have it."

"I have received some reports from the scientists of the UC of Toril.  It seems that the matter of the multiverse is held together by "weak" and "strong" forces. I am still trying to grasp this strange field called quantum mechanics.  However, I did tell one of their scientists that they should perhaps simplify their theory. For is not the multiverse held together by love?"

"Let us hope that our power will not outstrip our wisdom and compassion."

"On behalf of those you aided, I thank you.  Kallden risked all for Oerth the beloved.  Kas needs compassion, perhaps you can aid him.  He payed a high price for opposing Vecna, risking body, mind, and soul.  I pray that Queen Yolande and Prince Melf are alive."

"Lord Kalanyr, I welcome you as a guest to my home.  After the dead are mourned, we will celebrate the courage of those who opposed Vecna.  Heward will provide a rare musical performance.  The mystical organ will be left at home."


----------



## dagger

Olinstaad Corond sitting in his throne contemplating the message from Kalanyr while getting drunk on dwarven ale.

"Darn coal looking elves, all elves might as well be beardless gnomes! All ways pullin' some crazy stunt to make ye head spin. But I'd rather have em at me side than behind me where I can’t see em. Them coal elves so dark anyhow, might not be seeing them no matter where they stand!"


<occ>
That’s his way of saying, welcome aboard! Glad to have ya!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(very sad look)

  Turrosh Mak has left the IR.
  I need a new person to take his place:  not someone already in the IR, but a new player.

  The IR is on hold until we find someone.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

Damn! That is sad.  I liked that treacherous bastard.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A MESSAGE FROM THE MODERATOR*

Forrester has said:

  EVERYONE ELSE. 
  I'd like to point out that I have a 500PL force with an offensive value of '6'. Auto-kill. 
  You have smaller forces with Defensive values of '1'. Maybe you can hike those up to '2' or '3' if you're defending at home. 
  Or maybe you can't, given the fact that I can see through all of your traps with 10th level magic and teleport my troops wherever I want. 
  It would be fair to say that if you're not a buddy of mine, you are probably wondering whether we can have peace until you manage to get your claws on 10th level magic. 
  And that's a very very good question. 
  And I have an answer. 
  If you help me research 11th level magic (that is, put at least 20% of your PL into research, or 20PL, whichever is greater), I would have very very little reason to attack you in a fit of pique. 
  You'll make it up in Industrialization, I'm sure. 
  On the other hand, if you don't . . . well, enough said about that. 
  Not that I want to be threatening. I'm just giving people an idea about how they can become a Good Neighbor. 

  Lord Forrester

  - - -

  THE MODERATOR SAYS:

  It is not my fault, folks, that you donated over 200 PL to Forrester, to give him 10th level magic.
  It is not my fault, folks, that you allied with Forrester.
  It is not my fault, folks, that you protected Forrester.

  It is not my fault, that Forrester chooses to demand tribute from you.

  And it is NOT my fault that Turrosh Mak quit.

  Now, there is a saying in America:  When the going gets tough, the tough get going.
  The going has gotten tough.

  This is a WAR.
  A struggle for dominance and supremacy on the world of Oerth.
  Are you going to let other Powers push you around?
  Are you going to lay down and give up?

  Or are you going to unite and fight, to win?
  To win, not for your allies or for your friends, but for YOURSELVES?!

  You are here to win this war, for YOU!
  So you can stomp every other Power down into the dust, and reign supreme over both Oerth and Toril!

  If I WAS one of you, I know what I WOULD be doing, and it would involve strong words and stronger actions.
  Did Vecna go out without a fight? 
  Did Vecna lay down and die?
  Or did he, knowing he was overwhelmed because he could not regenerate his forces, decide to go out in a blaze of glory??

  The people of Oerth, whatever else they are, are ferocious, merciless, and war-hardened fighters.
  They don't roll over and play dead for anyone.
  They want to KILL the enemy, not deal lightly or pleasantly with him.
  And they choose who is the enemy is.

  - - -

  Oh yes, I want you all to know - VECNA IS NOT DEAD.
  You can't kill a lich by destroying his physical form!
  His spirit just goes to his phylactery and regenerates a new body!
  The phylactery is in the hands of the Shade, safe and sound (and no, 10th level magic cannot locate it, since it is protected by 10th level magic.)

  Therefore, your Moderator is still in play.

  Vecna, returns to the field, alone.
  10th level magic and all.
  And he isn't lying down and playing dead for ANYONE.
  He always hated the Torilians, and he hated all the Powers for allying with the Torilians.
  He offers to stand with any alliance that will stand against the Torilians.

  Vecna is, ultimately, out for Vecna, for Number One, but right now he is willing to put all grievances aside so he can kill the hated Torilians.

  Edena_of_Neith

  P:S  He wants his Staff back, too, and if Acererak doesn't willingly give it back, Vecna intends to come and take it by force.


----------



## Maudlin

I don't blame you for anything, Edena...

The good realms allied with Forrester, which is all right and good, and probably what they would have done in 'real' Oerth too. So now Forrester is omnipotent, but that's not my issue

Instead, my post was prompted by my trying to make my template, and coming up utterly blank. 

Anything I try can be quite easily countered by Forrester (who instantly knows about it), simply by teleporting 2% of his army on top of my head and killing me, and there's not a damn thing I can do about it. And if we're playing 'real', the next thing Forrester *would* do is obliterate me, the Solistarim and the Dark Union, and possibly Kalanyr. Which he could do, with little effort.

Forrester, from the start, had some very big advantages. Far better technology than 95% of the people, a huge PL, no need to spend PL on advancement (as he got +-100 PL reinforcements every turn anyway). I believe there was little to balance this, except maybe the Wanderer's message, which the UC's allies brushed aside.

I made some spasmodic attempts to repeat that message, but by that time his allies would have been nuts to pay it any attention  I tried to cut off his reinforcements using that message, but the borderguard laughed at me... I could see this coming since turn 1, when everyone allied with him, I just thought it would take slightly longer. 

I literally have no options left. David vs. Goliath is one thing, but if Goliath had been a mecha-droid with polarized hullplating and plasma-cannons, little David would have been up excrement creek with an anvil grafted to his ankle 

If I were in charge, for the sake of keeping the game interesting, it'd be Big Red Button time... Make some retroactive, arbitrary decision which is probably extremely unfair to Forrester, but will let everyone else keep playing.

--------------

Acererak of course obliges Vecna with his staff  (hopefully after having learned something from it)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Perhaps there is nothing you can do ... alone ... Maudlin, but there are 15 other Powers out there who are potential allies.

  If you wish to defeat Forrester, or protect yourself from him, then find allies and work with them against a common threat!

  Don't give up.  
  Get mad.

  Vecna did not give up, even though he was outnumbered and outgunned 4 to 1.
  And he didn't even have allies, or any hope of having allies, except for the Shade only - and they ran away (I made them run away to save them.)


----------



## Maudlin

(not to put too fine a point on it, but Vecna got whooped )

But hey! I never said I was giving up!

If all I'm going to do is break Forrester's pinky nail, that's the most vicious damn broken nail he's EVER going to have!

RAAARGH!

Gloves off! Acererak pledges his undying (har har) loyalty to the cause of Vecna and the Torillian downfall!

Now that his allies have seen what he plans to do once he thought himself unopposed, there will be a less enthusiastic unity, I'm sure!

Exclamation mark!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Kalanyr

*Cheer Up, Edena*

Edena, I am sure noone blames you for Turosh Mak leaving. I don't and I am sure no one else will. Are you still looking for a player for Turosh Mak's faction? I think I can dig one up if you are.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

From Shade to Forrester and his lackeys:

Don`t force us to do desperate acts, we would NEVER become your slaves.

We give you the following ultimatum: 
We have hundreds of thousands prisoners, mostly elves from Celene, including Queen Yolande and Melf Brightblade. If you or any of your allies attack us, we will sacrifice them all to The Darkness, you saw what we did with these elven children? It is a terrible way to die, and their souls would be  lost, they won`t go to Arvandor.  We await your response, son of a bitch.


----------



## Kalanyr

Melkor:

It might be a little hard for you to kill Melf and Yolande (again), since I have ressurected them from the previous execution and returned them to where they belong.


----------



## Serpenteye

I thought you already sacrificed them, on public display.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, Edena said that Shade have them, we got their bodies( in case we didn`t capture them alive) and resecurrected them before you tried to do it, as very important prisoners.






> I thought you already sacrificed them, on public display.[/QUOTE
> 
> Only some children from royal family.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

As an act of good will Shade will  release few thousand prisoners, mostly elven children. They are mostly in good condition, which means that they aren`t crippled and without mortal injuries, but it is evident that they suffered much, both mentally and phisically, some of them seem to be driven mad by Shade treatment. They say that there are many Drow among the Shade, those Drow from Toril that didn`t turn to good, most evil of their kind, and they love to to torture and humiliate elves. Many of these children have members of their families left in Shadow Throne, and they are very worried about them.


----------



## Forrester

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> Edit- I have to agree with Melkor and Maudlin this is ridiculous myself and my allies spent 3 turns and 100 PL on 10th level magic giving up everything for it and then this super-powered Torillian grabs it in 1 Turn. We may as well call these threads Forrester's overwhelming victory. *




I think that Edena perhaps made a mistake by removing the "halving" rule from me -- OOC, I can understand your point, certainly. 

However, I would like to point out that the way I grabbed 10th level magic in one turn was by researching it for three turns, and doing a huge push the last turn due to 200PL of help BY MY ALLIES. 

I didn't do this alone. I'm allowed to be diplomatic, no? 

Forrester

*PS I think there's a solution to this problem other than:

1) Big Red Button 
2) Mass suicide by the Oerthians against me (most of whom I've helped in the past -- I wasn't demanding tribute from *them*
3) Leaving the thread because the UC is too damn overwhelming. And I know it's a little tempting at the moment if you're a Bad Guy. 

I'm going to talk it over with Edena. If we can pull it off, it will be very, very cool. 

One last point -- the fact that the vast majority of the forces on Oerth decided to play for Good, and not Evil (even Kalanyr has changed sides!!) may bring the IR to an earlier end than might be expected -- but not a premature end. If ten countries are for peace and prosperity, and only two or three are for evil and war, then what do you expect but a quick defeat for the latter? 
*

Forrester


----------



## Maudlin

Forrester said:
			
		

> *3) Leaving the thread because the UC is too damn overwhelming. And I know it's a little tempting at the moment if you're a Bad Guy. *



Just for the record, I never even considered this...



> *
> I'm going to talk it over with Edena. If we can pull it off, it will be very, very cool. *



Coolness is good 



> *
> One last point -- the fact that the vast majority of the forces on Oerth decided to play for Good, and not Evil (even Kalanyr has changed sides!!) may bring the IR to an earlier end than might be expected -- but not a premature end. If ten countries are for peace and prosperity, and only two or three are for evil and war, then what do you expect but a quick defeat for the latter?*



Well, yeah, we could have decided to all get along in Turn 1, but that would have been a bit of an anticlimax


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*From Edena to all in the IR*

Ok, here it is.

  I cannot run the IR if I cannot rely on my players to stay.
  It is not possible.
  It is not a matter of whether I am angry or not angry, or whether I am enjoying the IR, or not enjoying the IR - it is not possible for me to run the IR if I cannot rely on my players to stick with it.

  I have committed a vast amount of time and effort to this, and continuing this requires considerable time and effort.
  I must update the lists.
  Do you know what that entails?

  I have had to read through 20 pages or more of e-mails, posts, all out of order, often contradicting themselves, often revised and revised again.
  Then I must read every word of every post of every thread in the Turn.
  Only THEN can I assess accurately your status in the Arms Races.

  I must first determine, though, the amount of damage to every and every country in play (there are over 100 of them), the damage inflicted on your Planars and other allies, and so on.
  Then I must do the regular update on your Arms Races.
  Then I can read through the enormous backlog of material, to ascertain who gave technology to who, who spent how many points of magical research, what the penalties were, how much you advanced your civilization, how much the PLs of your countries are affected by it ...
  And then I must add up all your scores.  It only takes a full hour to do just that alone.

  Then I must place your forces on the board.
  On Turn 3, that took 7 hours to accomplish.
  It took 3 hours for initial set-up, then 4 hours more as I read through 50 e-mails where you'all redid your Templates.

  Then, during play, I must rp for my own forces, describe battles, update what is going on, and roll for all of the forces on the board.
  I must arbitrate disputes that cannot be handled by dice, deal with secret plots, and otherwise attempt to enable you to have fun.

  Now, creating Turrosh Mak's new roster on the Lists took me a long time.
  I ascertained damage.
  I distributed damage.
  I ascertained everything from his Template.
  I went over all the other Templates to make sure his roster was accurate.
  I prepared to set his pieces up anew on the board.

  Exactly what am I supposed to do now?

  I could play his Power.
  I do not wish to do so.  I am playing Vecna.
  And I have enough on my hands without having to play a Power.

  I can give his Power to a new player.
  That new player will have NO familiarity with the rules I have set up for the IR ... he will be thrown headfirst into deep water without knowing how to swim.

  I can break up the Power, and give pieces of it to other Powers.
  That is what I am mostly likely going to have to do.
  Probably, to Dagger, GnomeWorks, and William.
  But that means I must take the time and effort to redistribute all those countries.
  And Dagger, GnomeWorks, and William must send me new Templates.

  Dagger, GnomeWorks, and William needed Turrosh Mak as a crucial support and ally.
  Turrosh Mak was a fundamental part of the IR storyline.

  Imagine taking Gimli out of FOTR, and look at the result.
  It isn't good.

  How am I supposed to know if anyone is going to stay in the IR?
  How am I supposed to know if 3 or 4 more players won't get up and walk away from the table this Turn, or next Turn, or the next Turn?
  How am I supposed to prepare for that, or hope to deal with it?

  What is coming up is going to be a very ferocious war.
  It is going to beggar the war that has just occurred, in it's scope and the amount of damage it inflicts.
  A lot of Powers are going to be thrown onto the ropes, hopefully to rebound into the Ring, but perhaps not.
  That is what really big wars are like.

  Forrester understands this very well.
  He has been through two of them already.
  He really DID blow Evereska and Evermeet off the face of Toril, and he really IS going to wage all-out war to win.
  That is the nature of how Forrester plays.
  If you expect Forrester, of all people, to pull his punches, you are incorrect in your thinking!

  You see Forrester as an unbeatable foe.
  Forrester seems to think he is an unbeatable foe.
  As Moderator, I MUST BE NEUTRAL ... I cannot tell you how you can defeat Forrester, or cheer you on as you fight him.
  I must remain neutral, for the IR to work.

  But I am allowed to say that there are ways in which you can defeat Forrester.
  But nothing is handed out easily ... you must look for those ways.
  They exist.
  Forrester has weaknesses you have not thought of.
  You have strengths you have not thought of.

  And, if you succeed in beating down Forrester, you will almost inevitably face another great Power that arises to take his place.
  It could be Kalanyr, or the Dark Union, or Anabstercorian, or Darkness, or Uvenelei.
  And then, you must figure out how to beat down this new Power in all IT'S arrogance and willingness to crush you all.
  Such is the nature of the IR - it was the nature of the first IR, and the second IR.


  However, I need a commitment that more people aren't going to walk out on me.
  My time is not unlimited, and it is not given without reason, and I do not wish to waste it creating rosters, and then losing the player.

  I do not ask for much.
  All I ask for is a verbal committment.

  A verbal committment that you'all will stick it out through Turn 10.
  Stick with the IR, come thick or thin, through Turn 10.

  I have committed to you.
  Through 5 preparation threads, through the thread of Turn 0, through the thread of Turn 1, through the 2 threads of Turn 2, and through the 2 threads of Turn 3, I have been there for you.
  And I have readied the roster for Turn 4.

  I have been there for you.
  I need you to be there for me.

  Would you DM a game where you had 8 players, and the loss of even one of them might wreck the whole game, and any and all of them might walk out on you at any given moment?
  That is what I have been doing.

  I request a verbal committment.
  I have made the case, above, for why I need a verbal committment.
  I deserve a verbal committment.
  I have given freely of my time and energy, in spades, and I have done my best as a neutral arbitrator.
  I deserve a verbal committment.

  If you would, please state on this thread that you will be there for me, for the IR, through thick and thin, through the end of Turn 10 - barring a legitimate and/or serious problem IRL that stops you from being able to play.

  Is that too much to ask?

  Once I have your verbal committment, we can go back to our IR, and I don't have to worry so much.
  The coming war is going to be ferocious and messy, with mass destruction and mayhem.
  Many of you will be on the ropes, and have to fight your way back.
  But that is the IR, and in the first and second IRs, a lot of people had fun.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Maudlin

Oh yeah.
You'll have to kick me out before I quit


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I don`t intend on quiiting..., by the way, can we assume that Shade finally managed to assasinate Turrosh Mak, who paid for his betreyal?


----------



## Mr. Draco

definately staying.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Maudlin, check your email.


----------



## Forrester

I have to say, I really really like the way I've been cast as the Heavy, just because of a few posts re tribute. Directed at my enemies. [/sarcasm]

Edena seems to think I'm willing to wage some sort of all-out war against the whole of Oerth. Even if Forrester was interested in doing that (which he's not), the United Commonwealth would CERTAINLY not be interested in doing that. 

Edena, please refrain from making Me Versus Them posts until we can have a little email talk later today. I think you're going to like my idea. 

Forrester


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Wild horses couldn't drag me away*

I promise I'll stay.  Illithid's honor.

And yes, I do know of ways we can defeat Forrester.  They're just confusing and complex and arcane.


----------



## dagger

The Kingdom of Ulek supports Forrester in his efforts to drive the Shade off of Oerth. Forrester has no intentions of taking over this world, trust me.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

As Olinstaad Corond looks upon the ruins of Celene, the Wild Coast and the Welkwood, first he is saddened at the great loss and ruin dealt to the people and the land. Then a change comes over the dwarf, an anger fills him as he lifts up his axe and shield to the heavens. 

"Moradin and Clangeddin! I hardly ever pray to ye, I have no time for it.  All that matters is we few stood against the many. Twice we have been attacked by the evil Shade and there allies, and twice we sent them back to their holes. I ask only that ye bring yer power to Oerth! Give me revenge and let me be yer champion! I will never rest until the Shade are ground under me boot. There can be no peace, Victory or Death! “


----------



## Forrester

*Hey, Edena!!!*

Just sent you some mucho important email about my idea to solve all of our problems. 

I'm just so damn good. Really. Just being honest and objective here .

Forrester


----------



## Serpenteye

I can't give you a verbal commitment. Will a written commitment suffice? 

I'm committed, 'till the Dark Union is ground into dust (Hi Forrester! )


----------



## Uvenelei

I'm not leaving until this is over!


----------



## Forrester

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *I can't give you a verbal commitment. Will a written commitment suffice?
> 
> I'm committed, 'till the Dark Union is ground into dust (Hi Forrester! ) *




If you're that interested in sticking around, may I suggest some tribute to me or my allies? Sometimes you have no choice but to grit your teeth and bear it, you know. 

Or risk complete and utter destruction. 

Not my fault if not everyone can do EVERYTHING they want to do every turn, without interference . . . 

Forrester


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester, if you don`t respond to The Ultimatum of The Shade you will be responsible for the death of MANY innocents, and their eternal dammation.

Edena, as I said before we establish strongholds in Oerth`s Plane of Shadow coexistent with territory of Dark Union, we start moving our infastucture ans slaves there. Would it be possible for The Shade to enslave Vecna since we have his phylactery?


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Forrester, if you don`t respond to The Ultimatum of The Shade you will be responsible for the death of MANY innocents, and their eternal dammation.
> *




What was this Ultimatum of the Shade, again? If you are going to release ALL of your prisoners, then we can probably have peace. If you are going to only release a few, then perhaps it would be better if you went and stuffed yourself. 

You don't know me very well, Talos. Human shields don't work against me. And elven shields . . . enough said there, the better. I've been responsible for the death of "MANY innocents" before. 

I got over it. 


Lord Forrester


----------



## The Forsaken One

*MUHAHAHAHAHA*

I'M IN THIS TO THE END!!!

FOR THE SWARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Forrester if acerak and the UA decide to stand with the DU they might prove more challenging and you are very very very pushing towards making us (good and bad) standing together. So more carefull with the threats you are throwing everywhere.


----------



## Spoof

*Hope Isle Angels*

Hey I was without internet connection for a long time and missed the start of this one.  If someone could please send me an overview of what has happened while I read the posts, which will take quite awhile, I will get started soon.

Alzem, Chief Solar of St. Cuthbert


A.K.A. Alzem Dalcama


----------



## Serpenteye

Forrester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not my fault if not everyone can do EVERYTHING they want to do every turn, without interference . . .
> 
> Forrester *




Except for you of course. 

-

And now Hope Island... LOL. Welcome, I suppose.


----------



## William Ronald

*I'm staying*

I am sad to see Turrosh Mak go. I will talk to him, but he may be gone.  As for Lord Melkor's terrorist threats, I believe Alyx is the most appropriate person to respond to them.  I am also annoyed that Lord Melkor called me a hypocrite.  I did say peace seemed impossible with the Shade.  However, he should realize there are multiple levels of violence and escalation in a war. That is what I meant. Nothing more, nothing less.

Spoof, I will send you an e-mail with a summary.  Do read the posts.  To save time, read the ones by Edena of Neith which summarize everything.  They will give you a good feel for what has occurred.

I hope you will join us. I will check with someone who hasn't posted.

Edena does need a commitment.  I think we should thank Forrester for trying to find a way to limit himself and keep the thread going.


----------



## Rhialto

Am I in?  Of course I am!

I'm to _crazy_ to quit!


----------



## Forrester

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Except for you of course.
> 
> -
> 
> And now Hope Island... LOL. Welcome, I suppose. *




Hey, I needed a lot of support in the early rounds to get to where I am right now. Some people turtle, others make diplomatic overtures and join alliances. 

Guess what happens to turtles caught in the middle of the road?

Re Serpenteye's next post: Let's comb through the Dork Union posts of the last couple turns and come up with some choice quotes, shall we?


----------



## Serpenteye

William, you say that peace is not possible with the Shade. What about the Dark Union? I'll rename it the "Light Union of Oerth" if you want. What is the Oerth Alliance view of us?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Forrester, let's talk.*

Forrester and Anabstercorian meet at the same little roadside cafe, the sky still blue with that perfect weather that only 10th level magical engineering can form.  It was a constant reminder to Anabstercorian of what he was facing.  If only it had been overcast or deathly humid or frigid cold, he could have stared at Forrester with confidence.  But this wretch, who he had been forced to rename as an honorary Illithid to retain his life and his honor, held all the cards, now...  It seemed they would need to talk.

Forrester's utensils worked without his hands to guide them, only the most rudimentary of his telekinetic powers needed to guide them.  The fork lifted a small piece of Filet Mignon to his jaws as Anabstercorian lifted a dainty globule of sweetmeats from the fondue to his maw with his tentacles.

<< Forrester, there have been difficulties in creating the Dictum.  I am afraid that we found ourselves unable to create the effects we desired.  It cannot pierce 10th level magic, I'm afraid, at least not reliably.  But it can be used to control almost anyone else.  No one on Oerth, aside from Kalanyr, will be safe from you with it. >>

Forrester nodded.  "But there's more, isn't there?"

<< Indeed.  There are certain entities who it simply will not affect.  The reasons for this are unknown as yet, but we have determined that it will only affect NPC's. >>

Forrester nodded again, closing his eyes as he nibbled at his meal. "It's certainly not going to be acceptable for tribute."

<< We didn't expect it to be.  We...  We will pay your tribute, Illithid. >>

"Good."

<< And you, in return, will place my manuscript on your information networks for free distribution, as well as integrate it in to your education system? >>

"Possibly.  Definately the first, but don't count on the second."

Anabstercorian glared, and his tentacles crushed the small globule of fondue.  << So be it.  We will serve you...  But we will have more to say to you later, Forrester. >>

Rather than teleport, Anabstercorian flitted away, hovering down the street. << Thank you...  For speaking with me. >>

Forrester grinned. "My pleasure."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay Forrester. 


Alyx, Gnomeworks, Dagger, Willam, Uvenelei, Darkness,  you receive the Sending from the Shade. In this sending you see thousands of humans, elves, gnomes, dwarfes, including women and children, being ruthlessly slain, as Shade summon Shadows to consume them, piece by piece. Screams of total terror and pain fill the air, as Shade slaves are pleading for mercy, and mothers try to protect their children, , but Shade soldiers only laugh, and don`t let anyone escape. Soon all are swallowed into The Darkness. Than you see an image of Shadowlady Ahlissa, beatiful female Shade Drow with a cruel smile on her face

- Greetings! Know that eternal dammation awaits your brethren you have seen a moment ago, for they souls will go to Plane Of Shadow, they belong to Lord Melkor and shall be tormented before him, and this fate shall await all that defy his will! We have millions of slaves, almost all population from Dyvvers and Wild Coast, and many from Celene. Because your ally Forrester rejected our non-agression pact, we will be sacrificing 5000 of them every day, until you convince him to change his mind.


----------



## Forrester

Very well, Talos. If that's the way you want to play it. 

However, there is in reality very little time for non-diplomatic actions (such as the mass slaying of slaves) between Turn 3 and Turn 4. 

You've managed to kill some, though. I'll grant you that. 

Prepare. 


Lord Forrester


----------



## dagger

Read my other post, Melkor, there will never be peace, you have attacked my lands twice, prepare to pay the price.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester wait! Shade might change their mind, what tribute do you want from us?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

> Read my other post, Melkor, there will never be peace, you have attacked my lands twice, prepare to pay the price




Oh shut up you pathetic dwarven scum, return to kissing  the butt of your Torillian master!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Ah you're gonna help him to 11th leel magic so he can klill you with even lesser losses!

Jesus christ man, if we all stand firm and if we ALL refuse to donate PL for reasearch he can do 1 thing and that's to kill us all. And no way that will happen so jesus c'mon and do not give into any of his crap. Think for a change.. some people 

And yeah the stupid dwarf has no will of his own, pathetic butkissing minor 
And you are about to make him your master the second you make a deal with him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Spoof (Alzem)*

For everyone's information, Alzem was the player of Hope Island, Toril, during the 2nd IR.

  Alzem, here is an overview in brief:

  40 years have passed since the 2nd IR.

  On the world of Toril, peace and prosperity have ensued.
  The world has become divided into several great powers:

  The United Commonwealth of Toril, PL (Power Level) 10,000
  The Eternal Empire of Toril, PL 5,000
  The Scro Star League of Realmspace, PL 3,000
  The Church of Toril, PL 1,000
  Hope Isle, PL 3,000

  Meanwhile, on the world of Oerth (the Greyhawk Campaign Setting) the Greyhawk Wars (see the boxed set From the Ashes) ended, and the world has spent 40 years rebuilding and recovering in peace.
  In that time, the medieval world of Oerth became divided into many alliances:

  The Alliance of the Crescent
  The Sunrise Alliance
  The Baklunish Confederation
  The Kevellond League
  The Kingdom of Ulek
  The Eastern League
  The Iron League
  The Delrunian Alliance
  The League of the Warlords
  The Dark Union
  The Scarlet Brotherhood
  The Empire of Iuz
  The Sky-Sea League
  The Black Brotherhood
  The Coalition of Light and Shadow

  Most of these had PLs ranging from 50 to 100.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril voted to secretly aid a group of gnomes and dwarves in the Lortmil Mountains of the Flanaess, Oerth.
  The result of this was the secret Lortmil Technomancy, which over the 40 year period flourished, passing through the Renaissance and Enlightenment into the Industrial Age.

  Also, the Church of Shade, unable to get a grip on Toril, moved it's base of operations into the Plane of Shadow.
  From there, they infiltrated Oerth, and their agents went about subverting the City of Greyhawk.
  Which they finally succeeding in doing.

  At the start of Turn 0, the Shade came in force to the world of Oerth, took Greyhawk City and all it's surroundings, and renamed the area Shadow Throne.

  In a further complication, at the beginning of Turn 0 Kas and his Legions emerged into Oerth from the Past.
  Shortly thereafter, Vecna and his Legions emerged into the Present.

  Vecna had foreseen that Kas would kill him, in his own time.
  He sought to cheat this death by leaping over it into the future.
  However, Kas also saw the future where he would betray and murder his employer.
  Kas saw Vecna leap into the future.
  So Kas leaped into the future, and got there first.
  When Vecna arrived, Kas had hoped to be ready and waiting for him.

  Instead, Kas and his Legions opted to ally with the Dark Union, and marched eastward across the Flanaess to join up with them.

  Finally, Turrosh Mak, leader of the orcs of the Pomarj, became a major force and power, allying with many evil humanoids, evil giants, and other nations.

  This was the start of the third IR.

  - - -

  At the beginning of the 3rd IR, a someone called the Wanderer (nobody knows much more about him) made a long and terrible Sending to everyone on Oerth.
  In this Sending, he portrayed Toril as a place of horror, filled with evil and wickedness.
  He revealed to everyone the secret of the Lortmil Technomancy, and urged all Oerthians to destroy it, and drive the Torilians off of Oerth.

  War broke out that day.

  With the news out, all of the Powers of Oerth starting helping themselves to the new technology, obtaining it either from the Shade, or from the Lortmil Technomancy, or making it themselves - inspired by the Sending.
  They came to call this the Technological Arms Race.

  With the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the world, the Arcane Age came back with them.
  All the Powers of Oerth started the long, painful research that would lead them to mastery of 10th level magic (and, eventually, 11th level magic.)
  This became known as the Magical Arms Race.

  Nearly all of the Powers started summoning Planars to their aid, be they celestials, demons, slaadi, elementals, planar faerie, planar unseelie, planar dragons, or whatnot.
  This became known as the Planar Arms Race.

  Most of the Powers began summoning undead, or creating them.
  Some brought good undead, but most brought evil undead.
  This became known as the Undead Arms Race.

  Most attempted to recruit or create monsters to aid their armies.
  Others created armies of constructs, such as golems, to help them.
  These became known as the Monster and Construct Arms Races.

  Some of the Powers progressed from their medieval state into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution much more rapidly than others.
  This was known in the rules as Advancing your Civilization.
  Those who did this found their Power Level soaring.

  War raged across the Flanaess as the Powers struggled for dominance.
  The Pomarj (Turrosh Mak), Kingdom of Ulek (Dagger), Lortmil Technomancy (GnomeWorks), Eastern League (GnomeWorks) and Iron League (GnomeWorks) all formed a tight confederation.
  The Kevellond League (William) lent them aid and protection on the west, northwest, and north.

  The Shade stood strongly at Shadow Throne, and allied with the Dark Union.

  The Dark Union, after many bitter battles and reversals, went on to conquer most of the Eastern League, and Kas and his Legions came to their aid.
  Vecna (Bonedagger) attacked the Legions of Kas, but withdrew after Iuz showed up.

  (Then Bonedagger left the IR, and I assumed his place.)

  Vecna then joined forces with the Shade.

  Acererak the Demilich and his allies the Scarlet Brotherhood arose in power in the southeast.
  They conquered Sunndi, then the Hestmark and Hollow Highlands, then all of the Iron League except Irongate, which they besieged.

  This drew in Forrester and his forces from Toril, representing the United Commonwealth of Toril, for Irongate was pleading for their help.

  Forrester was only able to employ 1,000 of the 10,000 PL of the United Commonwealth because the World Forum of the UC refused to grant him more than that to deal with the Oerthian situation.
  And then, Forrester found that the high technology of Toril could not be taken to Oerth, and the Torilians had to relearn technology - as it works on Oerth - from the ground up ... a process they have been working on furiously.
  They also discovered that magic worked differently, and they had to relearn how to use 10th and 11th level magic, a process they have also been working on furiously.

  Thus, Forrester was only able to deploy a maximum of 500 PL to the battlefield, and was loath to deploy more than 250.

  None of the other powers of Toril became involved.
  Hope Isle was too busy trying to figure out a way to stop, forever, the threat of the Elder Ones.
  The Scro Star League lost a fleet that was going to Krynnspace, and disappeared without a trace, and they were busy trying to find their lost fleet.
  The Eternal Empire was watching the United Commonwealth with jealous eyes, hoping it would weaken itself, so that the Eternal Empire could gain an advantage.  They cared not for the problems of Oerth;  they could not be bothered with the doings of medieval savages.

  Or, to make a long story short, Forrester's UC was not the dominant power in the game.
  He wasn't involved at all, really, except for some secret aid to the Lortmil Technomancy, until Acererak started (personally) eating all the people of Irongate.

  Forrester sent people to rescue the Irongaters.
  Acererak sent an evil, magical plague against Forrester, and it spread worldwide.  It became known as the Red Death, and for a brief time it looked like all of Oerth might die from it.
  However, before the first incubating cases showed symptoms, the Alliance of the Crescent successfully created a counterplague, that was fatal only to undead, and which cancelled out the Judas Kiss Plague, as Acererak called it, or the Red Death, as everyone else called it.

  Nevertheless, this drew Forrester fully into the war, and the army of the United Commonwealth landed in Lyrn, offmap far to the west of the Flanaess.

  Then Vecna, infuriated at the failure of the plague, launched his great attack against the Lortmil Technomancy.
  However, everyone allied against him.  The Alliance of the Crescent (Uvenelei) and the Baklunish Confederation (Darkness) had their forces ferried by the Sky-Sea League (Kaboom) into the conflict, while the forces of Keoland (Dagger), the Pomarj (Turrosh Mak), the Lortmil Technomancy (GnomeWorks), the Kevellond League (William), and Iuz and the Empire of Iuz (John Brown), with some help from the Coalition of Light and Shadow (Black Omega) fought against Vecna, his Legions, and the Shade.
  The Dark Union (Mr Draco and Serpenteye), the Scarlet Brotherhood (Maudlin), the League of Warlords (Sollir), the Delrunian Alliance (Creamsteak), the barbarians of the Thillronian Peninsula (Zelda), all stayed out of the conflict.
  However, Celene and it's allies in the Alliance of the Rising Sun (Alyx) were in the thick of the war.

  Vecna was defeated and killed, and his Legions destroyed, but the Shade escaped back to Shadow Throne.
  Vecna arose again, because only his body had been destroyed, and not his phylactery.
  The Oerthian Alliance (as the confederation of allies called themselves) suffered severe losses in the great battle.
  All the region that had been Dyvvers, the Welkwood, the Gnarley Forest, and the Wild Coast was renamed the Bloody Waste, for nothing lived there, and pools of blood sat undrying (and no magic would affect them) on the broken ground.
  When magma came up through the cracks Vecna created in the earth, it merged with this blood and the Shade poisoned waters of Wolly Bay to produce a strange and terrible substance, similar to Oerthblood, but with a lethal side.
  As a result, the Bloody Waste became impassible to both foot and air travel.

  In spite of all of this, the Industrial Revolution commenced and flourished across the Flanaess.
  Railroads, the wonder of quick troop transportation without magic, went in.
  Telephones were created, the wonder of instantaneous communication without magic.
  Electricity was harnessed, the wonder of the lightning of the heavens taken and tamed for use by mere mortals.
  Books became commonplace.  The Workday became an Oerthian term.  Factories arose.  Cities sprang up around them.  The ways in which life had existed for millennia was fundamentally altered in country after country.
  And finally, the Lortmil Technomancy created the first flying ship that flew without magic, the aircraft, and the moving war machine, which they called the tank.
  Dissatisfied with the railroads, and the poor state of the horsetracks the Oerthians called roads, the Lortmil Technomancy began pouring asphalt down to create a hard surface their machines could travel on.
  The Paved Road came to Oerth.

  All of this required mines and quarries, refineries for oil, great factories to make steel and shape it, and great factories to produce war materials.
  As the sword and armor were abandoned across the Flanaess, they became quite a different place than people had known.

  Then, simultaneously, both Forrester and Kalanyr (who plays the Drow of the Underdark, while his allies, Forsaken One and Festy Dog, play the other Underdark Races) gained the secrets of 10th level magic.
  With those secrets, the promise of a new and far more terrible war hung over the Flanaess.

  Forrester, now with a great army in Lyrn and able with 10th level magic to bring his forces much more directly to bear, demanded tribute from the Dark Union and other Powers on Oerth, and took a pro-agressive stance.
  Many of the Powers of Oerth became terrified of the Torilians.
  It seemed that the Sending of the Wanderer would prove true, after all.

  The Angels of Hope Isle attempted to rescue the civilian population of the world of Oerth prior to the outbreak of war.
  However, the Angels found they could not enter Greyspace, or go to the world of Oerth, and in sadness and grief they watched events unfold.
  They chastised Forrester, unfairly, for not sending immediate all-out aid to Irongate (which fell to Acererak.)
  When the Red Death threatened Oerth, the Angels blocked the route to Realmspace from Oerth, even to Forrester, for reasons that are still being questioned - apparently out of fear of what Vecna would do.

  That brings us to the current situation.

  The current situation being:

  Hope Island has finished blocked the Elder Race, and can now finally get involved on Oerth (since you have arrived to play them.)
  The World Forum of the United Commonwealth refuses to give Forrester more than his 1,000 PL of forces to deal with the Oerthian situation, and 100 PL of them have been killed.
  The Scro Star League is STILL searching for their lost ship.
  The Eternal Empire repudiated the Oerthians, and has remained strictly neutral, although they would love to conquer the United Commonwealth if they could.
  They secretly hope the UC sends all it's force to Oerth, so they can launch a coup and take Realmspace for themselves (the Eternal Empire is the high tech alliance of the continent of Kara-Tur, and many allies.)

  The Alliance of the Crescent still stands on Oerth, much stronger than it was.
  The Alliance of the Rising Sun is grimly cleaning up the ruins of Celene.
  The Baklunish Confederation is counting it's losses against Vecna.
  The Coalition of Light and Shadow is warily watching the Torilians.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, untouched by Vecna, continues to produce more and more advanced weapons.
  The Kingdom of Keoland is cleaning up from the great battle.
  The Pomarj is trying to recover from it's losses (and from the fact it's player, Turrosh Mak, just left the IR.)
  The Dark Union has grown into a great power, thrice as great as it was at the start of the IR.
  The Sky-Sea League has done likewise.
  The Delrunian Alliance and League of the Warlords have engaged in their own rivalry.
  Acererak and the Scarlet Brotherhood have been untouched, allied with the Dark Union, and comfortably in control of the southeast.
  Iuz has been massively upgrading his empire, industrializing at a great pace, demanding higher standards and ethics out of his humanoids, civilizing them into a real fighting force.
  The barbarians of the northeast, together with aid from other Powers, have created an army called the Swanmay Army, which sits off the Dark Union's northern border.

  Hope Isle is in for a shock if it attempts to send forces to Oerth.
  Most of Hope Isles 5,000 Power Level (PL) is in the Angels themselves, and they will not, or cannot, go to Oerth.
  Of the remaining 1,000 PL that Hope Isle could send, they could send all of it, but they find that on Oerth, their 10th and 11th level magic does not work, and their high technology does not work either.
  As a result, Hope Isle can send only 500 PL worth of forces into the Oerthian fray, should they choose to do so.

  - - -

  Because of the number of players in this IR, and due to problems that occurred in the first two IRs, I am running this 3rd IR in Turns.
  Each Turn represents a month of game time.
  Each Turn has two threads of 200 posts each allocated to it ... when those 2 threads are filled, the Turn is over.
  Anything, be it roleplaying, diplomacy, threats, bribery, attack, defense, and everything else, is possible within a Turn, but one cannot do more in a Turn than their Power could do in a month.

  Welcome back to the IR, Alzem!

  Alzem, are you interested, based on the general history I have given you, in joining this IR?
  If yes, then I have more specific information I need to give you.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Forrester

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Ah you're gonna help him to 11th leel magic so he can klill you with even lesser losses!
> 
> Jesus christ man, if we all stand firm and if we ALL refuse to donate PL for reasearch he can do 1 thing and that's to kill us all. And no way that will happen so jesus c'mon and do not give into any of his crap. Think for a change.. some people  *




I wouldn't kill you all. 

Just you. Just the Shade. And then I'd take it from there.


----------



## Serpenteye

Forsaken One is right. We are damned if we do and damned if we don't. We might as well face oblivion on our feet, not on our hands and knees.


----------



## Forrester

Edena -- you're back!

You simply *must* tell me what you think of my emailed ideas. 

Not HERE, of course . We'll need time to do it just right.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Reversal of Ruling*

It does not do for a Moderator to change his mind on major rulings.
  But at least this was done between Turns, so nobody is damaged in the middle of what they were doing.
  It would appear I have no choice in the matter.

  The rule halving Forrester's PL, is hereby reinstated.
  Although Forrester has 10th level magic, he still does not have the superscience that gives the United Commonwealth it's enormous PL.

  Therefore, Forrester is still limited to halving all forces going from Realmspace into Greyspace, from Toril to Oerth.

  Things are as they were before.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena 2 things and a 2 questions.*

I am starting my actions next turn on the same place as Kalanyr along with Festy and Kalanyr himself. Forgot to state that in my template that I send you. So you know where I am now (the creative place )

Good ruling on forrester makes alot more fair and fun for us. And especially takes out the need for that we REALLY have to ally to stand against him (what's his PL now? To lame to go check )

And the city of the gods, do they have 10th level magic and the capability to teleport everywhere? (if you recieved kalanyrs template and ideas you can guess what we are gonna do )

And u recieved the email from my friend who wanted to join in?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, since Shadow Throne has gained the qualities of Shadow Plane, I think that Shade deserve a significant bonus to attack and defense while fighting there, don`t you think so? I think at least +2/+2.

And we ask Vecna, could he use his 10th level magic, combined with our Shadow Magic, to change Shadow Throne into a a kind of portable dimension, that can move through Plane Of Shadow?


----------



## Spoof

*Yes*

Edena_of_Neith I am intrested in playing.  I would have been here at the begining but I was not able to.  

Some information I can use is with the map.  if you can send me a breif synopsis of who the players are and their countries along with known power levels / aliances.  If you want you can e-mail me the information to me @ <bkelly@carolina.rr.com>

It might take a few days to get up to par but, woo-hoo


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I will send you both the Lists Post and the Rules Post.
  With commentary and an attempt to explain things.

  Welcome back, Alzem.

  - - -

  Everyone, apparently someone is interested in taking the place of Turrosh Mak.
  His name is 'O Skoteinos.

  Welcome to the IR, 'O Skoteinos!


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Ah!*

You got the mail from my friend, goes to the same school as me and is a D&D party member which we play out of school 


Dus hallo Smor en welkom in ons kleine intercontinentale oorlogje 


Edena the answers from my post above might prove usefull (hint) so if you have the time fire away


----------



## Forrester

Not entirely sure that Edena's solution works.

I'll still have access to 450PL of forces (not counting constructs, magic PL bonus, etc.), even after halving. 

And that's perhaps still a little too macho. 

Forrester


----------



## Serpenteye

Forrester said:
			
		

> *
> And that's perhaps still a little too macho.
> 
> Forrester *




It's ok, you're supposed to be powerful after all and you have no way to increase it (unless you get reinforcements from Toril which you will apparently not). Now, if everybody don't GIVE THEIR POWER AWAY (!!!) like they did turn 3, I think it might work.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Nah... that's fine, you are after all of the UC. The problem is that your PL stands for ammounts and that your ammounts are in quality also better then ours. That's the hurt in this but heck, what's the world without at least 1 uber power. The bigger they are the harder they fall


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Except.*

Dagger, William, and that unveelie guy who controll Lyrn offcourse since they keep kissing his Sweet Genetically enhanced Multicoloured Carapace covered Torillian ass.
Hey but everyone decides for themselves what they kile to poke their noses in -.-


----------



## Forrester

I'm paying my dues. I lost more PL than any other force in the fight against Vecna, for one. 

Forrester

PS I understand you've been puckering up for Kalanyr REALLY good .


----------



## The Forsaken One

*?*

Puckering = ?


----------



## Kalanyr

I ain't leaving the IR Edena, not without men in coats with butterfly nets "helping" me to leave.

Forsaken: Please quit ticking off our allies.


----------



## Forrester

Incidentally, Kalanyr, I just wanted to say that the "Good Neighbors"/Tribute posts were never directed at *you*. 

You, after all, possess the same wonderful magical 10th level goodies that I do. These others, though . . . namely, Serpenteye, Acererak, and Talos . . . Sollir as well . . . a different story.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> Forsaken: Please quit ticking off our allies.




Huh did I miss something?

And Forrester, what do you think? 
You demand tribute from teh baddies, we demand tribute from the goodies? Ridculous... anyone who helps anyone especially you or us with this is just INSANE.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Gosh Forrester, remind me never to give you links to 10th level magic with Netheril and the elves as well


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester, you will suffer for eternity, Lord Melkor promises. And Queen Yolande will never again see Celene.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

With the assassination of Turrosh Mak by the Shades (or that's what it seems, at least...), a new and before unheard man rises to power. His name is 'o Skoteinos (pronounced as "Ho Skoteinos", Ancient Greek for "The Dark One") and he is the leader of the Royal Assassin Guild (LN Human Male Wiz 5/Red 10/Acm 5/Asn 10/Epic 10). 

He sends a message to the allies of Turrosh Mak (and, I hope, now my allies):

"With this tragic envent still on our mind, it may seem strange for an unknown person to suddenly take the power, but rest assured: I will continue Turrosh Mak's policy of peace with our neighbours, for I believe that way lies prosperity.

I am Ho Skoteinos, former leader of the Royal Assassin Guild, new leader of The Pomarji. The reason I have so suddenly stepped forward is the muder of our great leader, Turrosh Mak, by the lowly Shades. Clearly, for those creatures of the Dark, the slaughter of armies and the sacrifice of sentient beings is not enough. They want to take our nation, and, perhaps with it, our alliance, down.  I ask you once again to stand united against the unspeakable evil that has invaded Oerth from Toril.

I'd like to reiterate that I want our relationship to stay the same as before the shift in power, and that I will do everything in my power to keep the peace, and to drive the darkness from Oerth." 

I declare a day of mourning in all of my controlled area's.









*OOC:*


 Allies, could you please mail me something about our relationship? The tech we're trading, the research we're doing, any troop activity near my borders and anything else that you deem appropriate for me to know...
Email: Rom_Arendonk@yahoo.com

Edena, who really killed Turrosh Mak? The Shades, me, I don't really care. If it means a lot to Lord Melkor, he'll have the honor...


----------



## Forrester

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Gosh Forrester, remind me never to give you links to 10th level magic with Netheril and the elves as well  *




You didn't help against Vecna -- in fact, early on you instigated war. 

Thus, you should have to pay reparations.

It's not that difficult a concept .


----------



## Uvenelei

*Re: Except.*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Dagger, William, and that unveelie guy who controll Lyrn offcourse since they keep kissing his Sweet Genetically enhanced Multicoloured Carapace covered Torillian ass.
> *




Your complaint concerning MY guest has been heard, although it has been improperly filed. Please forward your complaint to Someone Who Cares.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*-______-*

Hey, this is OOC crap and it's there for everyone to read. Jeez don't start taking things personal or something, we saw lynux do it and he took off so relax and it's all just fun :/ We dun wanna lose you  -_____________________-


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Are Shade the only faction on Oerth that deny Forrester? Serpenteye, Acerak, do you pay him tribute?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

'o Skoteinos is now the player of the Pomarj.

  He gains all of Turrosh Mak's countries, PL, and everything else.

  What he chooses to do, and who he chooses to ally with, is up to him.

  I will add 'o Skoteinos to the Lists.

  - - -

  My reversal of the ruling on Forrester, stands.

  I am still waiting to see of Alzem is joining the IR.

  - - -

  IR Interlude should not have been the name of this thread.
  IR Insanity should have been it's name.

  You people realize that we have lost Turrosh Mak's chatroom, don't you?
  We have lost Turrosh Mak's IR Website, a disaster.

  I will back up all the IR threads, but I cannot produce a website, nor can I place these threads up for reading anytime soon.

  - - -

  I will begin Turn 4 of the IR on Saturday, at 1 in the afternoon my time (13:00 hours eastern time, United States of America.)

  This assumes I receive all of the Templates by that time, and they are accurate.

  There is no change in Turrosh Mak's roster.
  The name is changed to 'o Skoteinos.

  Farewell, Turrosh Mak, and thank you for playing.
  I really enjoyed having you in the IR.
  I will miss you badly.
  If you ever decide to return, let me know.  You will be welcome to return.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Uvenelei

Yeah, it is OOC, but OOC and IC I'm standing up for my allies and my honor. No one likes being portrayed as a sycophant.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## dagger

Im with you Uvenelei, and my other allies also.



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> *Yeah, it is OOC, but OOC and IC I'm standing up for my allies and my honor. No one likes being portrayed as a sycophant. *


----------



## dagger

ooc


Webspace will most likly not be a problem if it comes to it, I have owner ship of some urls and a pretty decent ammount of webspace.

Im in the chatroom right now btw....and his message boards are still up.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Please don't fight, folks.
> I do not wish to lose another 2 or 3 players from the IR.
> 
> If I do, I'm quitting. *




You must realise that at some point one or more powers will probably be completely annihilated and the player will take the consequences and quit. I know that if my power is destroyed I will greatly reduce my posting and mostly haunt the thread as a lurker. I beg you not to quit because of that. I'm in this to the "death" but not after it.

---
Are Shade the only faction on Oerth that deny Forrester? Serpenteye, Acerak, do you pay him tribute?
---

I do not pay him tribute but I still try to negotiate some sort of settlement that will secure our peaceful coexistence. Sometimes you must bend to avoid being broken and sometimes it all amounts to the same in the end. Sometimes it is better to break and sometimes you must sell your soul for survival.  Time will tell what choice is the wiser.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Forrester

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> I do not pay him tribute but I still try to negotiate some sort of settlement that will secure our peaceful coexistence. Sometimes you must bend to avoid being broken and sometimes it all amounts to the same in the end. Sometimes it is better to break and sometimes you must sell your soul for survival.  Time will tell what choice is the wiser. *




Serpenteye, I am quite honest when I say that if you want peace, you will have to make sacrifices. 

All in the Oerthian Alliance have made grave sacrifices stopping Vecna. They did this while you sat on your throne and laughed at how we were weakening each other. They did this while your power level doubled. They did this while you rooted for our destruction. 

You want peace without a price. You want peace without payment. Without sacrifice. 

No. 

If you want peace, it will come at a cost. The tribute need not be paid to me -- it may be paid to Dagger, or the Gnomes, or William (who has taken the hardest hit in this war), or all of us. 

The cost will be considerable. If you wish to negotiate, then that is your right. 

If you do not, do not be surprised if you are not around in the near future. 

You, unlike Talos, have a brain in your head. You recognize when you have a losing hand. You are lucky that we are still talking. 

You have two courses in front of you. Choose wisely. 

Lord Forrester


----------



## dagger

There might yet be another way Serpenteye, I am running it by the alliance...


----------



## Serpenteye

Forrester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Serpenteye, I am quite honest when I say that if you want peace, you will have to make sacrifices.
> 
> All in the Oerthian Alliance have made grave sacrifices stopping Vecna. They did this while you sat on your throne and laughed at how we were weakening each other. They did this while your power level doubled. They did this while you rooted for our destruction.
> 
> Lord Forrester *




You and the Oerth alliance were not the only ones who made sacrifices to stop Vecna. I sacrificed an ally. I turned aside from the Shade's pleas because I could not stand to see Vecna win. We could have moved against you then. If the Dark Union had joined forces with Vecna he could have won. You know how close he came, my 200 points could have sealed the fate of the world. And if I would have moved perhaps my other allies had too. Consider what could have happened then. You payed a low price for victory compared to what it could have been.
 Yes, the Dark Union stood aside. And yes, I was pleased that Vecna struck west instead of east into my lands. Can you really blame me for that? The armies of the Dark Union stood aside but our greatest champion did not. Kas lost his arm and almost his life in the Bloody Waste. Do not say that we did not make sacrifices. We sacrificed for the sake of Oerth and her people. We love this world. We belong here.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Script.*

Edena, ever thought of selling this as a movie script ?
Got 3 parts already, starwars and LotR successor


----------



## Serpenteye

dagger said:
			
		

> *There might yet be another way Serpenteye, I am running it by the alliance... *




And what might that be, Mr  Mountain Tosser ? You've roused my curiosity.


----------



## dagger

Well Mr. Serpenteye, I don't want to shoot out the idea until I get some more views on it. Then if they like it, I or one of them will send you a message. Should be in the next few hours though, I would think.




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And what might that be, Mr  Mountain Tosser ? You've roused my curiosity. *


----------



## Forrester

I know what it is . . . heh heh heh. 

You won't like it any more than my idea, I tell you that much.


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak dunn't pay no stinkin' tribute to anyone. Skulls just don't bend that way. 'sides, Vecna wasn't his responsability and he couldn't have helped if he wanted to.

However, he does understand that he may have been slightly immoderate with his light luncheon at the party -err- battle, and accidentally ate some people's army.

Modest and reasonable reparations might be discussed.

------------------------------------

Korenth Zan is upset at the death of a few million Suel and isn't speaking to you. And you're off his christmas card list, and if you think he's returning your rake now, think again.

------------------------------------

I think the halving thing goes a very long way towards putting things back into balance, thanks for that.


----------



## Rhialto

The Black Brotherhood will pay tribute...to the monumental arrogance you've shown in asking for tribute.  Congratulations, pal.  We'd send you a fruit basket, but you're already fruity enough without our help.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To all Players in the IR*

Edena_of_Neith here.

  I need Templates from:

  Alyx
  Black Omega
  Creamsteak
  Dagger (I need your revised Template again, Dagger.)
  Darkness
  Festy Dog
  Forrester
  GnomeWorks
  Maudlin
  Lord Melkor (Talos)
  Rhialto the Marvellous
  Sollir Furryfoot
  Uvenelei
  Valkys
  William
  Zelda



  Alzem, o' Skoteinos, (and everyone else needing further clarification) I will explain what a Template is, here and now.

  - - -

  A Template is your way of telling me how you are distributing your Power Level (PL)

  You are telling me which Arms Races you are in.
  You are telling me if you are sharing technology, and who with.
  You are telling me if you are Advancing your Civilization.
  You are telling me if you are researching 10th level magic.
  You are telling me where your armies are, and how strong they are.
  You are telling me which of the PL in your armies are not regular troops, but are instead Planars, Undead, Monsters, or Constructs.

  Your Total PL is given in the Lists.

  Here is what you do:

  1:  

  Calculate your total PL.
  Total PL is just that ... everything.  
  All your PL from countries plus all your PL from the Arms Races. 
  Your total PL is what you use to spend.  Always.
  No other number matters.  Only your total PL.

  2:  

  Decide if you intend to share technology with anyone.  
  Figure out who you will share with at this time.

  3:  

  Figure out how many points you intend to spend, if any, to Advance Your Civilization.

  4:  

  Figure out how many points you intend to spend, if any, to research 10th level magic.

  5:  

  Deduct those points from your PL total.

  6:  

  With the remainder, allocate PL to create armies.
  Each army has exactly the amount of PL you allocate to it.
  You may create as many armies as you wish, so long as each one has a PL of 1 or greater.
  You may create armies anywhere in the territory you control.
  If you control no territory, you create armies under special circumstances - in your case, Alzem, you would create them on Hope Isle, and they would subsequently move to Oerth. 

  7:  

  Look at your numbers in the Planar, Undead, Monster, and Construct Arms Races.
  Change that much of the PL of the armies you have created into the beings in question, as you choose.
  And remember that Planars, Undead, Monsters, and Constructs fight better than regular troops, so changing 1 PL of regular troops into 1 PL of these types increases the strength of that army.

  - - -

  Then, write the Template out as follows:

  I am in (not in) the Planar Arms Race.  
  I am summoning (3 different kinds of planar beings.)

  I am in (not in) the Technological Arms Race.
  I am sharing technology with (names of the other players or their Powers)

  I am in (not in) the Magical Arms Race.
  I am spending (x number of points) in it (or, I am spending no points in it.)

  I am in (not in) the Undead Arms Race.
  I am summoning (good or evil) Undead.

  I am in (not in) the Monster Arms Race.

  I am in (not in) the Construct Arms Race.

  My forces are deployed as follows:

  Force #1 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  Force #2 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  Force #3 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  Force #4 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  Force #5 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  etc.

  I have a value of (x) in the Planar Arms Race.

  (x) of my PL in force #1 are Planars.
  (x) of my PL in force #2 are Planars.
  (x) of my PL in force #3 are Planars.
  etc.

  I have a value of (x) in the Undead Arms Race.

  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Undead.
  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Undead.
  etc.

  I have a value of (x) in the Monster Arms Race.

  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Monsters.
  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Monsters.
  etc.

  I have a value of (x) in the Construct Arms Race.

  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Constructs.
  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Constructs.
  etc.

  You may not have more PL in Planars in your armies than you have PL in the Planar Arms Race.
  The same applies to the Undead, Monster, and Construct Arms Races.

  The exception to this rule is Valkys, most of whose force is Planar Unseelie (and he may designate the percentage as it pleases him.)
  The other exception is Maudlin, much of whose force is Undead (and he may designate the percentage as it pleases him.)

  I will once more provide an example of a Template.
  Here is that example:

  Let us say I am the player Maudlin.
  Looking at the Lists Post, here is what I find:

  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 155 + 31 = 186 

  1.  My total PL is 186
  2.  I will share technology with Mr Draco / Serpenteye, Kalanyr, Forsaken One, Festy Dog, Melkor, Sollir, and Anabstercorian.  And also Valkys.
  3.  I will spend 90 points to advance my civilization
  4.  I will spend 20 points on researching 10th level magic.

  5.  I have 76 PL left, since I have spent 110 PL out of 186 total PL.

  6.  I will create armies (see below)
  7.  I will make most of my armies undead.

  Here then, is the Template I will be sending to Edena_of_Neith

  I am in the Planar Arms Race.
  I continue summoning Demons and Xeg-Yi.  
  Since I have a third Planar group I am allowed to call, and I have not used it, I am also summoning Planar Dracoliches.

  I am in the Technological Arms Race.
  I am sharing Technology with Anabstercorian, Festy Dog, Forsaken One, Kalanyr, Melkor, Mr Draco / Serpenteye, Sollir, and Valkys.
  Also, I have decided to share technology with Rhialto.

  I am in the Magical Arms Race.
  I am spending 10 points this turn on research.

  I am in the Undead Arms Race.
  I continue to summon evil undead.

  I am in the Monster Arms Race.
  I am creating undead trolls, which regenerate as per normal trolls, but are otherwise undead.
  (And Edena_of_Neith increases your PL gained in the Monster Arms Race from 1 to 3 for that stunt, too.)

  I am in the Construct Arms Race.
  I like GnomeWork's flying iron golems.  We are producing iron golems, and working on duplicating those great little monsters of GnomeWork's.

  Force #1:  30 PL, in the Tomb of Horrors
  Force #2:  30 PL, in Irongate
  Force #3:  16 PL, in the Scarlet Brotherhood fleet sitting offshore in the Tilva Straits.

  Nearly all of my forces are Undead.

( My PL in the Planar Arms Race is 6.
  My PL in the Undead Arms Race is 3.
  My PL in the Monster Arms Race is 2.
  My PL in the Construct Arms Race is 2. )

  (You don't have to write the above down.  I have done so for convenience.)

  3 of the PL of my force #2 is Planar.
  3 of the PL of my force #3 is Planar
  3 of the PL of my force #1 is Undead (Note that this is a moot point, since Maudlin has specified that all his forces are undead anyways, unless otherwise noted)
  2 PL of my force #3 is Monsters
  2 PL of my force #2 is Constructs

  Now, Maudlin gains a special bonus.
  Because he can make all of his forces undead, he gains 3 PL of additional undead, as per his score in the Undead Arms Race.
  Valkys would gain a similar bonus to his Planars.
  This wouldn't apply to any other player.

  The additional 3 PL of undead go to my force #1.

  Maudlin, is finished with his Template.


----------



## Alyx

Edena, I've been busier in my real life now then I have been for a long, long time.  Fortunatly, I'm reaping the rewards for my RL dedication, that that is small consolation to those in the IR .

I'm with you, I am with this war for as long as it continues, for as long as you all want me.  I'll always be one of the slow posters - my location in the world pretty much makes that a given.  But I'll stick with all of you.

I'll be E-mailing my template soon.


----------



## dagger

Serpenteye,


It might actually take a day or two for us to get back with you on my idea or any idea, we have yet to hear from several of the alliance. We are trying to make sure all members of the alliance have a say in the matter.


----------



## William Ronald

Welcome back, Alyx.


Welcome aboard o' Skoteinos.  I hope you will have a lot of fun here.

Edena, I will send my template in no later than Friday morning, hopefully tomorrow night.  

Guys, let us stop attacking each other OUT OF CHARACTER!  This is a game.  Can we be respectful to each other.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena, o' Skoteinos*

You also a have a verbal commitment from me, as well.  A modified Template is being sent soon as per your request.

o' Skoteinos welcome aboard, I have sent you an email, like you requested

Welcome back Alyx as well


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Welcome back, Alyx.

  A cheer to Turrosh Mak, who was one of our best players!

  A big welcome to 'o Skoteinos.

  A big welcome back to Alzem.

  Thank you, all of you, for your support. (thumbs up to you all)

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## kaboom

I'l stick to the IR.


----------



## Bugbear

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *'o Skoteinos is now the player of the Pomarj.
> 
> He gains all of Turrosh Mak's countries, PL, and everything else.
> 
> What he chooses to do, and who he chooses to ally with, is up to him.
> 
> I will add 'o Skoteinos to the Lists.
> 
> - - -
> 
> My reversal of the ruling on Forrester, stands.
> 
> I am still waiting to see of Alzem is joining the IR.
> 
> - - -
> 
> IR Interlude should not have been the name of this thread.
> IR Insanity should have been it's name.
> 
> You people realize that we have lost Turrosh Mak's chatroom, don't you?
> We have lost Turrosh Mak's IR Website, a disaster.
> 
> I will back up all the IR threads, but I cannot produce a website, nor can I place these threads up for reading anytime soon.
> 
> - - -
> 
> I will begin Turn 4 of the IR on Saturday, at 1 in the afternoon my time (13:00 hours eastern time, United States of America.)
> 
> This assumes I receive all of the Templates by that time, and they are accurate.
> 
> There is no change in Turrosh Mak's roster.
> The name is changed to 'o Skoteinos.
> 
> Farewell, Turrosh Mak, and thank you for playing.
> I really enjoyed having you in the IR.
> I will miss you badly.
> If you ever decide to return, let me know.  You will be welcome to return.
> 
> Edena_of_Neith *




The chat room is still open to all who wish to use it, and the GIRA website will remain.  Hopefully I will get a chance to update it.  The first two IRs will defenatly be in there, The third, well that depends how big it gets.  I'm limited to 25mb of space I beleve 
---
'O Skoteinos, wecome to the madness which is the Industrial Revolution.  I know that _you_ have plenty of free time 
---
Edena, thank you for having me.  It was great fun, and I wish I could stay, but...
If you need anything, just drop me a line and I will see what I can do.  'O Skoteinos, Talk to william Ronald if you want to try and maintain your place in the Oreth Alliance.
~Bugbear, Formaly Turrosh Mak


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon will ask Mystra's other chosen (on Toril) for advise on what to do.


----------



## Darkness

Since the continuation thread is already up, I'll close this one now.


----------

